# St Andrews



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Well it was cold and foggy, we heard later it didn't get to 10 degrees!
Mitchell and I arrived at the general store at 11.30. The ride took 3.5 hours but this included multiple stops for teething problems with the new bike, photos, and some back tracking when we got a bit lost. We both weren't feeling great either so the ride should've been around three hours. Lots of singletrack, the odd fire road, back country gravel roads and some tar. Lots of climbs and descents. Good views normally but damp and dripping today. Quite fun riding in the foggy stillness. Got back to the general store and had a well-deserved tall cappacino and gourmet pie in front of an open fire, nice!
Store owner is a MTB'er and he sat with us for 15 mins talking MTB. It turns out St Andrews is becoming bit of a hot spot for mtb, the guy is doing some grassroots work with the council re mtb access.
Looking forward to next saturday if the weather is ok and everything works out.
St Andrews is between the yarra valley and Eltham, mostly east and a bit north of the city. The ride is suited to hardtails and short travel dualies, ideally.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice photos mate  I'll be there next saturday... looks like some sweet trails.

And i see you took the new ride out for it's maiden voyage- very sweet! 

Paul.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*A few more pics*

Well, I interupted the flow of our ride to take these, so i might as well post 'em up.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Is that near Diamond Creek? Looks great! Can you get there by train?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

You could take the train to Hurstbridge.  From there it looks about 10km of road riding to get to the start point. Could be some fair sized hills on Cherry Tree Road too.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Hud said:


> You could take the train to Hurstbridge. From there it looks about 10km of road riding to get to the start point. Could be some fair sized hills on Cherry Tree Road too.


I ride in that area a fair bit on the roady, and I can assure you there is no shortage of hills .

Edit: Just checked the map and while I haven't ridden any part of most direct hurstbridge-St Andrews route, I have ridden it via a different route, and it's downhill most of the way (steep for a few K, gradual after that). You're going to be in for a ***** climb somewhere on the way in, but on the plus side getting back to Hurstbridge afterwards will be easy.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

I rode in there on Sunday Morning. The Ridge Rd singletrack rocked.
If you were to go direct from Hurstbrige to ST Andrews and then climb up to Smiths Gully that would be relatively easy with no big climbs.
Alternatively start the ride from St Andrews.
I'm in Diamond Creek and am planning to do it from home one day
Station st D/C over the Gipson st bridge
Up Broadgully rd Cross over to singletrack at HT lines3/4 of the way up the hill
Climb up Wilsons rd hit singletrack on right side at top
Back down to Main rd head back toward D/C up WattleGlen Rd, Valley rd- hard climbe turn onto Thorns rd and onto Watery Gully rd.
Hit the main rd at the top and head out through Panton hill to Smiths Gully do ride ride back same way except this time follow singletrack on Watery Gully/ Flat Rock Rd into Hurstbridge back along the main Rd to D/C.
I estimate about 65Km and 5 hrs later


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Cheers for the directions. Might have to check it out some time!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Feel free to come along on saturday Woody, if you can make it. Time hasn't been organised yet, somewhere between 9-10am?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> Feel free to come along on saturday Woody, if you can make it. Time hasn't been organised yet, somewhere between 9-10am?


I'm in warragul- and i'm not getting up for 6 or 7 am this weekend! (its been a huge week).

How long does it take from here... what do you reckon?

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

haha, fair enough. I'd say it'd take a couple of hours, give or take. It won't be critical if you're 20mins late. The earlier the better as there will be less walkers, not that you see many. Check that route I described, it should be 100km/h travel most of the way. What time do you want to arrive?

My mobile is 0427 100 469


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

hmmmm.. just found out that friends are coming to town and saturday morning/ early arvo is now out  Sorry for piking... have a good one *shakes fist at sky*

Maybe i'll see you all at chase the sun :thumbsup: 



P.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Another time. Anyway, it'll allow me to do a bit more exploring that I wanted to do.
If anyone else wants to come let me know. Time is flexible.

Cheers
Hud


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Hud, 
I would be interested for Sunday morning. I wouldn't be available till after 2 on Saturday


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Sorry, it's been organised again for 10am saturday. Leaving it til 2pm means you'd be pushing it to get back before dark and all the pies would be gone.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

cheers
maybe next time
have a good ride


----------



## cowleyd (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice new bike Hud! Pity I couldn't make it, let me know next time you're planning on going 

D.C


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Hud said:


> Well it was cold and foggy, we heard later it didn't get to 10 degrees!


How's about -8degC at noon today? (in NZ)


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Haggis said:


> How's about -8degC at noon today? (in NZ)


wow! Nice picture..... My wife and I are moving to Christchurch next year... we can't wait :thumbsup:

*jealous!*

Where are you based? South Island?

P.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> wow! Nice picture..... My wife and I are moving to Christchurch next year... we can't wait :thumbsup:
> 
> *jealous!*
> 
> ...


Dunedin, S.I. Fairly rare heavy snow fall, all rained off now, but fun while it lasted.

Christchurch has some tasty track: Port Hills, Craigeburn, Wharfdale. You'll like it.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Haggis said:


> Dunedin, S.I. Fairly rare heavy snow fall, all rained off now, but fun while it lasted.
> 
> Christchurch has some tasty track: Port Hills, Craigeburn, Wharfdale. You'll like it.


Sweet  We have visited CC a few times this year and spent sometime at Mt Hutt/ Southern Alps too. It's just mind blowing how good the outdoor activities are- we know we won't be disappointed when we shift 

P.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I decided to explore a bit today. Found some more great tracks. Most of the ride was on shale, gravel, and hardpacked clay. The only ride I've really enjoyed lately in the wet conditions.:cornut:


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

I must have missed this thread somewhere along the way. It looks like a nice area, it reminds me of a couple of local Tassie rides in terms of trail and terrain. :thumbsup:

Nothing like a good explore, uncovering new gems and riding somewhere new! 

Dave.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hud said:


> Feel free to come along on saturday Woody, if you can make it. Time hasn't been organised yet, somewhere between 9-10am?


Sorry for not replying earlier Hud. Havnt been on in a while. Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Low_Rider said:


> I must have missed this thread somewhere along the way. It looks like a nice area, it reminds me of a couple of local Tassie rides in terms of trail and terrain. :thumbsup:
> 
> Nothing like a good explore, uncovering new gems and riding somewhere new!
> 
> Dave.


Same- I don't get in here much these days. Maybe email me HUD with some dates- I'll see what I can sort out- hanging out for some dry trails to get some KM's up!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

This saturday might be ok. It's the only area I'm riding at the moment. The trouble with finding new tracks is I have to incorporate them into my loop.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Next Saturday is the big one!*

Ok, I'll try and get a MTBR ride happening. Saturday- meet at 10.30?
To be confirmed later in the week. I'd judge it to be 35km, with a possible extra loop that involes a little backtracking.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

i'm in


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

No other takers? Come on, don't you get bored with Lysterfield?
This ride is not all singletrack, but that makes it a good social ride.


----------



## J_775 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Hud, do you know if there are any trail maps available for around St.Andrews?? I'm unable to make riding in St.Andrews for a few weeks, mtb tour of California is on the cards instead, but would be keen to hook up with a group that knows their way around up there from around mid-October onwards. Trying to work out a training loop to incorporate Kinglake to get ready for the Otways in Feb.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Sorry guys- due to lack of interest- i'm now out.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

J_775. I just use the Melways -and explore, I have been riding the area for years though. ORCA 1st edition may be a help to you.

ILMP. Don't worry about your piker mates come along anyway.:nono:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

J_775. I just use the Melways -and explore, I have been riding the area for years though. ORCA 1st edition may be a help to you.

ILMP. Don't worry about your piker mates come along anyway.:nono:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

J_775. I just use the Melways -and explore, I have been riding the area for years though. ORCA 1st edition may be a help to you.

ILMP. Don't worry about your piker mates come along anyway.:nono:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

J_775. I just use the Melways -and explore, I have been riding the area for years though. ORCA 1st edition may be a help to you.

ILMP. Don't worry about your piker mates come along anyway.:nono:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Whoops, don't know what happened there, oh well.


----------



## J_775 (Sep 14, 2006)

You trying to get your post count up?? Kidding.. Thanks for the info.. Chased up the Smith's Gully and Jerulsalem rides from ORCA edn1. Seems there is a lot more single track out there than what's on the maps though.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> J_775. I just use the Melways -and explore, I have been riding the area for years though. ORCA 1st edition may be a help to you.
> 
> ILMP. Don't worry about your piker mates come along anyway.:nono:


Sorry dude- i've made plans to go to Walkerville and lay in the sun reading magazines all weekend 

Have a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Sorry dude- i've made plans to go to Walkerville and lay in the sun reading magazines all weekend
> 
> Have a good one :thumbsup:


Will do- found some more awesome tracks out there yesterday, this push the loop to around 40km I'd imagine.

J_775, the ORCA book actually misses virtually all of the good stuff, including the Ridge road ST. It does give you some knowledge of the area though.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi all,
A mate and I are heading out to St A. this saturday meet around 9.30 at the general store. Length depends on conditions.
Highly recommended. Nuke_powered it's not too far from Heidleberg


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

***


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

***


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

***


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

server problems


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

^^^Grrr


----------



## J_775 (Sep 14, 2006)

You guys ok for a St.A's virgin to tag along?? Will confirm whether I can make it in the next couple of days. By general store, do you mean just accross from St.A's market, or is that the pub??


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Sure that will be fine. I take it your pretty fit? The ride has plenty of hills. 
The store is actually at Smiths Gully 1km or so from St A. Melways: 264 e3.
I'll have to confirm later in the week too.


----------



## J_775 (Sep 14, 2006)

Ok, I'm in for Sat. Guess we'll find out about fitness then.. I'm entered in the Otway caper, so have to ride some hills at some point..First hitout on the new rig too, hopefully it all stays together. Was going to get the train to Hursty and then do a warm up road ride out to the shop from there.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

No worries. We'll be at the shop around 9:30. my mobile is 0427 100 469. Take it in case you have some dramas.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> Hi all,
> A mate and I are heading out to St A. this saturday meet around 9.30 at the general store. Length depends on conditions.
> Highly recommended. Nuke_powered it's not too far from Heidleberg


Although I'm a week late - this weekend may prove to be an excellent time to do some exploring - given it's a (potential) 4 dayer. Might follow the directions throughout this thread and see what I can find out there...


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I'll probably be going out there sometime over the four days, give me a hoy if you go and we can see what works out. J_775 thought it was a great ride ride.


----------



## J_775 (Sep 14, 2006)

*St.A's very tidy..*

Thanks Hud for playing ride leader last weekend. Really enjoyable trails, lots of variety and none of that groomed trail Lysterfield stuff, all proper mtb. I was trying to work out all the trails we hit on Google maps but it all kind of gets lost around Clinton's Rd and all the firetrails that aren't shown on the maps. NucPowered, I can higly recommend the riding out there. Really good hitout for fitness as well, but I'd want to do it with a group that know where they're going, otherwise you'd spend a lot of time just riding dirt roads. Hud and his mates have it all dialled and have a sweet 40+km loop that we did most of. I was going to explore around Blue Lake this weekend, but if you guys are keen to hit up St.Andrews again, I'd be up for that depending on your timing. Also NP if you don't have a car I did the train from Heidelberg to Hursty then about an 8k road ride to the store at Smith's Gully. Nice warm up to get the legs ready for some hills.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm planning on heading out on tuesday, the weather is meant to be better by then. Company would be good as my regular mates are not available.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> I'm planning on heading out on tuesday, the weather is meant to be better by then. Company would be good as my regular mates are not available.


I could definitely be in for that - just looked at BoM site and thought the same thing about the weather. I'll PM on Monday if that's the case. 40km loop takes how long you reckon? few hours?

As it stands I'm heading to You Yangs with my mates tomorrow. Probably the worst day to do it in terms of weather, but I haven't had a mudder for a while now so I figure why not. Plus the trails are really well built out there so they can stand being ridden on wet. Might try and look for the new bit of trail they were working on last weekend - supposed to be linking Western Plantation with Stockyards. I'm assuming it will start near/on the top of the ridge the DH tracks all start from.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Huge rain in Geelong and district at the moment according to the BOM radar. From what I've heard the Youies are pretty good in the wet, but this is serious looking rain.
ST A is pretty good after rain but not during, as the tracks channel water 
The loop can be done in 2.5 - 3 hours, depending on how intense you want to be.
I'll confirm monday too.
Others welcome!


----------



## J_775 (Sep 14, 2006)

*No St.A for me..*

I'm unfortunately out for Tues due to other commitments. Have a safe one.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Hope to head out Sat. AM, weather and conditions should be perfect. I'll be trialling the alternative to the One Tree Hill climb. 
Nuke_P or J_775?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Potentially. I'll PM you by 4pm today. Does this alternative to One Tree Hill add much in the way of time?


----------



## J_775 (Sep 14, 2006)

Huzzah.. I have an approved leave pass for tomorrow morning. What time are you setting off?? Still starting at Smith's Gully??


----------



## J_775 (Sep 14, 2006)

Good ride again.. More new trails to add to the loop out there. Hud, did you guys see the big buck just after we parted ways?? Spinning my way up the road and this huge buck with a full set of antlers runs out about 10m in front of me, kind of freezes, snorts, then charges off the side of the road down towards the creek where you guys were headed.. All happened pretty quick. Think I'd rather meet Yarra trails snakes that that again.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Thats incredible! We didn't hear or see anything. It also makes our echidna sightings pretty insignificant. 
Actually we have had deer in our vegie patch and we don't even live in the bush. The other side of the road from us is 1/4 acre house blocks and our side is 2 acre blocks with a tiny bit of bush behind us, yet we've seen deer jumping our metre high fence. It would seem they get around like foxes. 
I really liked the new stuff even though part of it was a stickfest. The rocky downhill was not as steep as the One Tree hillI descent, much more enjoyable IMO. Also I have a plan to avoid the last boring gravel downhill (before we made the wrong turn to the right) which hopefully will involve a bit more singletrack. We found a track while you were repairing Johns puncture.
Also the stuff along Salters Rush road should be fun with a bit of work.
On Sunday we went out for a bushwalk and general poke around the Steeles Ck area (Directly north of Yarra Glen.) We found that the Old Kinglake rd is now gated off and is a nice gradual middle ring climb on clay/gravel up to Mt Beggary then almost all the way to Kinglake. We intend riding up here next sat. almost to Kinglake then returning along Mt Jerusalem track which comes back down to the same area. It should be great.
This area is also acessible from the north end of Rifle Range Reserve (near the cut down pine tree) There is a track going down behind this tree to Buttermans track which you cross and head up Marshalls road To Mt Everard track. The start of Marshalls road is just visible on the Melways page of the area if you are interested in looking. My new topo map has been getting a workout today.


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get a trail map (showing single trails) for the St Andrews / Kinglake area?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I've got a topographical map of the area but it doesn't have any singletracks on it.
Orca edition 1 has a ride 'smiths' gully saunter' but the ride is pretty hopeless IMO. It will give you a bit of an idea of the area though.


----------



## Piker (Sep 18, 2005)

*oh deer*

Anyone ever been 'honked' by a deer? A pleasant experience that all should try and combine with a ride at least once!

They remain still (the you can't see me theory) until you get too close, then they blast out a honk (meant to induce a WTF response from tigers etc...in their native habitat) and then they POQ.

One of the loudest sounds i've heard. Like an air horn next to your ear. The deafness lasts for days!

Anyway, i digress. Anyone riding St. Andrews over the xmas/new year period?


----------



## J_775 (Sep 14, 2006)

If anyone wants to hook up for a ride, I'm pretty keen to head out there Sat am, and at least once more over the break. Probably just train it to Hurstbridge again.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I'd be keen to head out friday or saturday.

Edit: Saturday is now out, but friday is very likely. Early will be the go as it'll be warmish.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I havn't got anyone to ride with yet, anyone keen? It's not much fun on your own.


----------



## J_775 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Hud, Unfortuneately I can only do Satdee due to work commitments. Going to be a hot day, but I need to HTFU, so a hot ride it will have to be. Have a safe one if you go Friday.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Never mind, I'll just take the camera as company. I hafta work Satdee. 
If you do it on sat. check out Flat Rock Rd. It finishes in Hurstbridge. Apparently there is a ST along the whole length (swaps side to side - Ridge Road-esque?)which may be worth incorporating. Hursty is the low point.


----------



## J_775 (Sep 14, 2006)

*But wait there's more..*

:thumbsup: Thanks for the info, will see if it can be found on the way back to Hursty.. Hope you survived your solo mission in the heat.. Get some shots of that tasty fun meadow section??


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Not sure what you mean about the meadow section?? Didn't take the camera anyway.Piker was a last minute inclusion, it's not great to ride some of those remote sections by oneself.
Yeah it was pretty hot out there, cool breeze on the ridges and the shop verandah though. 

A couple of things:
We rode the new track off the edge of Salters Rush road. Go around the gate in front of the old curved roof shed and follow your nose. Good fun.

Towards the bottom of Ridge road descent there is some coils of rusty wire half on the track. I shouldve moved it. Throw it out of the way when you go down, it was near where the dead kangaroo was.


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

any of you regular riders feel like putting together a trail map for us


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

pagey said:


> any of you regular riders feel like putting together a trail map for us


Hmm..thats a bit above my ability- getting it done on computer anyway.
Best bet is to come on one of Huds Rides or go with J_775 or Nukepowered, they know the area pretty well now.
We won't be too hard on ya.


----------



## J_775 (Sep 14, 2006)

Different ride out there in the heat:madmax:, really good workout though. Bit sketchy with lots of marbles after the rain. Knee and wrist got all intimate with the dirt at the bottom of Ridge rd too. First proper off on the new bike and got out lucky with only a scuffed quick release, so all good. The meadow section I was referring to is that nice ST section after climbing up Broadacres Rd.


----------



## Piker (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for showing me around out there Hud, was a hot ride out there. I'm looking forward to getting out there on a lighter rig, single speed perhaps!

I did my best to shift that fence wire on the move, guess i wasn't sideways enough....

Will be back for sure. Night riding would be killer on some of those trails! [/LIST]


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*I wanna check this place out......*

Howdy people, i'm keen as mustard to check out the much talked about trails at St. Andrews. I have no problem getting to the general store, but where to from there?

Looking to head out there Tuesday with another riding buddy of mine.

Help me please.

Cheers, Grant.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

pm sent..


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like good weather this weekend (read: not stinking f'ing hot). I'd be up for a 9am General Store start - earlier if need be (edit: Talking Saturday here). However, it's been a while since Hud first showed me round, and I get the impression some new lines/tracks have been found yeah?

Also, having just spent the weekend on some of the better DH tracks I've ever ridden (Buller), I see huge potential for the One Tree Hill descent. I'm hopeless at organising things, but I was toying with the idea of doing some trackwork - you know, put something back into the sport I take so much from. The only catch is that I know nothing about building trails. But I'd follow directions if they were given and I can swing a mean shovel/axe. Hud - you said you've built a few trails in the past yeah? Whaddya reckon?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> Looks like good weather this weekend (read: not stinking f'ing hot). I'd be up for a 9am General Store start - earlier if need be (edit: Talking Saturday here). However, it's been a while since Hud first showed me round, and I get the impression some new lines/tracks have been found yeah?
> 
> Also, having just spent the weekend on some of the better DH tracks I've ever ridden (Buller), I see huge potential for the One Tree Hill descent. I'm hopeless at organising things, but I was toying with the idea of doing some trackwork - you know, put something back into the sport I take so much from. The only catch is that I know nothing about building trails. But I'd follow directions if they were given and I can swing a mean shovel/axe. Hud - you said you've built a few trails in the past yeah? Whaddya reckon?


The thing is, if you look in a more current melways it says 'No bikes' in One Tree Hill reserve. So It's probably not a good idea to wade in with shovels and axes. I'm not opposed to the work that has bypassed the steep eroded section in the gully and I can't see the Rangers being too critical either. I'd be happy to (and have done in the area) go in with a rake and scratch away the twigs/leaves to make a singletrack in a remote area. But maybe I'ts not a good idea to talk about it on a public forum. 
Edit: I like your enthusiasm though, and a hand building tracks would be great as it can get a bit depressing on your own.
Ross at the shop is thinking about a petition to put to the council, they know he's a rider and there is a bit of friction at the moment.
I have a few ideas for singletracks in non-sensitive areas to replace some road sections. I'll point them out next time.
Yeah we've found a few more tracks, theres a lot of good stuff you havn't seen yet. Last sat. we did the ST behind the shop over to Boomers in reverse, it was a hoot as you can probably imagine.
This saturday will be perfect at 25 degrees, I'll bear it in mind.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

The urge to ride is building again, who's up for it this saturday??


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

In negotiations...


----------



## J_775 (Sep 14, 2006)

With the great forecast, I am there. Hanging for a ride out there below 30 degrees. Prob keen for an ealy one. Will confirm later in the week.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Maybe I'll come again if I can get the bike dusted off in time. And fix the flat tyre... 

John 
(basking in Hud's reflected glory).


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

If memory serves me correctly, aren't you the older sibling? In which case, Hud's username should be John's brother...


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Brett, is it? G'day.

Yes, I'm the older brother, but as far as bikes and forums go Hud is more experienced and mature than me  

Calling myself Hud's brother sort of gives me some instant credibility on the forum. Maybe.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud's brother said:


> Calling myself Hud's brother sort of gives me some instant credibility on the forum. Maybe.


I get what you mean .... kinda like buying an iPod to get instant street-cred as opposed to some other (more useful) player.

So what time are we thinking for the morning? I can do anytime, but I have 2 mates interested in coming along who aren't morning people, so they may be more likely to embrace a 9am start. But if the consensus is for earlier, that doesn't bother me.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Earlier is better, j_775 do you you have a time you have to be back by? I'd prefer closer to 8 but 9 would be okay.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

C'mon all you other lurkers, let's make it a big MTBR ride, Woody, Pagey,Waldog, Sicwombat make an effort! We'll show those Taswegians how do do an MTBR gathering!!


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Hud said:


> C'mon all you other lurkers, let's make it a big MTBR ride, Woody, Pagey,Waldog, Sicwombat make an effort! We'll show those Taswegians how do do an MTBR gathering!!


Sheesh... soon you mainlanders will be handing out mtbr stickers too


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

All Mountain said:


> Sheesh... soon you mainlanders will be handing out mtbr stickers too


Freaky coincidence ... some o' them stickers just landed on my desk in an envelope a few minutes ago. I have a vague memory of asking someone for them about 6 - 8 months ago but I can't remember who.

Hud I can do 8am start, but I'll be pushing it to convince the crew for that start time. I'll PM or SMS you later in the day.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hud said:


> C'mon all you other lurkers, let's make it a big MTBR ride, Woody, Pagey,Waldog, Sicwombat make an effort! We'll show those Taswegians how do do an MTBR gathering!!


Righto, count me in. I fear that my level of fitness will be shot to pieces, but i'll give it a good bash. Where are we meeting, and what time?

Wal.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> Freaky coincidence ... some o' them stickers just landed on my desk in an envelope a few minutes ago. I have a vague memory of asking someone for them about 6 - 8 months ago but I can't remember who.
> 
> .


.... sounds like Low_Rider.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Perfect weather is forcast, we can take it cruisiley out of consideration of the lame and unfit - if no-one has time constraints. 
How about we aim to be kitted up and ready to roll by 9am, if Nukes sleepy mates are a bit late it won't matter. 
Meet at the Smiths Gully store at melways 263e3.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hud said:


> Perfect weather is forcast, we can take it cruisiley out of consideration of the lame and unfit - if no-one has time constraints.
> How about we aim to be kitted up and ready to roll by 9am, if Nukes sleepy mates are a bit late it won't matter.
> Meet at the Smiths Gully store at melways 263e3.


Sounds like a winner too me. Now, don't get me wrong i'm not hideously unfit, i just doubt that i'm in the same calibre of yourself and others, but i will give it a good crack no doubt about that!!

Will be sweet, can't wait!!

Wal.


----------



## J_775 (Sep 14, 2006)

Bugger, I'm gonna have to catch you fellas another Saturday.. Diary suddenly has an entry I can't change.. Will be out there Sunday morning though, so can pick up any bits/riders you lose along the way.. Have a safe one.


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

Dame - I'd love to come but I'm in Wagga for the weekend. I'm going to check out some trails while I'm there.

I'm up for the next trip - keep me updated


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

*St andrews it is.*

Hey hud, Im there. Looking forward to it.

Cheers.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Cool, it seems there is going to be quite a crowd if sicwombat is coming too. My mobile is 0427100469 if you need it.

Hayden


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm pumped!!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hud said:


> Perfect weather is forcast, we can take it cruisiley out of consideration of the lame and unfit - if no-one has time constraints.
> How about we aim to be kitted up and ready to roll by 9am, if Nukes sleepy mates are a bit late it won't matter.
> Meet at the Smiths Gully store at melways 263e3.


Hey Hud, isn't 264 e3?

Wal


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Correction its 264e3!!
Whoops I hope everyone sees this


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Awesome ride today, with ten riders fronting up. 7 4inch duallies and 3 steel hardtails. MTBR members were Hud, Hud's Brother Cowleyd, Nuclear_Powered, Waldog and Sicwombat. Headed off around 9am I think, for 4hrs and 35km. Warm to hot later in the morning. Some of the little used trails got cleaned up a bit by 20 tyres which is good. One puncture, in the middle of the 5km downhill of course! 
No offs though one of NP's mates had a habit of falling sideways clipped in...

LOL at the thought of ten men heading into the Sugarloaf Dam toilets together to refill the bladders... 

Looking forward to seeing NP's and Sicwombat's pics.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Bloody awesome morning. Toilets were the highlight for sure!!!

Thanks again.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm going to have to ride these trails some time. Sounds like great fun .


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey guys, had a great ride this morning. Probably the most physically challenging ride I've ever had. Some of those climbs were nasty. Did clear most of them, although that last climb just before we got back to the store beat me. Had to walk some of that one. Great descents also, a bit sketchy in some parts, but that living on the edge thing really feels good.

Had to rush off afterwards, had the wife on the phone hasselling me about getting my 5 yr old daughter to a birthday party by 2pm. Got her there half an hour late, she'll get over it.

Hope nobody get struck down with some bug from the 'do not drink' tap in the toilets.

Anyway here is a couple of photos, nothing to exciting, no action.

Cheers


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Another tough ride at St Andrews. Hadn't ridden for 8 weeks which didn't help. It's always tough there, lots of up as well as down. I've been there quite a few times with Hud, every time it's different and every time I ride something new. Hud is good at getting a good loop in a given area. He spends a lot of time looking at the Melways and his topo maps and even driving around by car to see what is there. Thanks, Huddy.  The owner of the St Andrews store has done a lot of trail work in the area too.

Wished I had a duallie though. Some of the trails are rough 'n' rocky. 

There was a mention of what we are going to do "next time." Looking forward to it. Watch this space.


----------



## lucasmtong (Jan 5, 2007)

So I hear the call for lurkers, I’m in...Now I just need to know how to get there or find out where St Andrews is? . I also have a mate or 2 who definitely be keen.

Cheers,

btw being a lurker and all I guess I should introduce myself; I'm Lucas, I normally ride lysty and mt dandenong on a blue raceline frame, so if u happen to spot me feel free to say hi.


----------



## J_775 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Doin it backwards..*

Thanks for clearing the trails yesterday Hud and co:thumbsup: . Had perfect riding temps today which was lucky as it turned into a mini-epic. Rode from Preston to Yarra trails at Heidelberg, out to Westorfolds, then on a mix of road and firetrails out through Eltham, Diamond Ck to Hurstbridge, up, up, up Flat Rock Rd single track, then more road climbing to Boomers reserve. Basically did Hud's ride backwards from there, making sure I did Broadacres and Ridge Rds the fun way. Ride up Rob Roy and One Tree Hill isn't too bad, not as fun obviouslyr. Back up over Smith's Gully and Panton hill, then retraced my steps home. 5.5 hours door-to-door. Time to sleep now.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Man, I class that as a medium epic at least!! How many kays?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Waits for Nuclear_Powered to post up his pics...*:smallviolin:


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah, what he said.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> *Waits for Nuclear_Powered to post up his pics...


Careful skinny-boy .... nuclear_powered doesn't like getting pushed 

Sorry for the delay though ... been a busy few arvos. The pics aren't great. I will link them to the full-size ones sometime in the next few days. For those of you I don't know, please PM me with your MTBR username along with the number in the photo below, and I'll add your username to the photo.

Edit: I'm pretty sure I got everyone (other than my own fat arse), though I apologise If I missed anyone. Also, I can send the vids I took of that gully crossing to anyone who wants them ... maybe it was the angle, but it kinda looks like we're cheering people who managed to ride through a pretty average gully - makes us look kinda lame....

Fallen tree causes train to stop









Rest at top of first (decent) climb









Hud going fast









MTBR1 going fast (otherwise known as 'man with large holes in ears')









Hud's Brother going fast









Simmo going fast (one of my non-MTBR friends)









sicwombat and Jas going fast (Jas - another non-MTBR friend)









Bunch of sweaty guys find a toilet and all go in at the same time ...









Hud, Jas and MTBR1 at top of (infamous) Ridge Rd single track









Jas gets a little air









Hud gets a little air









MTBR1 got air, but I was too slow...









Same with Hud's brother









Kristian opted out of air (non-MTBR friend)









sicwombat got some decent air









Simmo got the most air ... he was on his way down here









Hud descends into creek gully before Boomers









MTBR3









Simmo









Kristian









sicwombat 









MTBR4









On the way back to base


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Nuke.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud and I are heading out for a reverse loop 0930 tomorrow (Saturday 14th). Start time could be moved to 1000 potentially, but at this stage we're aiming for 0930. Forecast temp 30 deg C so it hopefully won't be too bad considering a cool change is coming through tonight.

PM me or Hud for any deets - otherwise seeya at the Smiths Gully Gen Store.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone keen for a spin out here Sat morning? Hud - you back yet? sicwombat? Anyone?


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

*Busy weekend*

Sorry guys, working this saturday and busy Sunday. No ride for me.

Cheers


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

9 oclock at the general store folks.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nuclear, you know where we pointed out the track they we intended developing, Mitchell has spent 11 hours out there to date! 
He is nuts, but in a good way, he says the track is 90% done but there is potential for much more.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

You're kidding!!! What a machine. Does he not have a social life or job or something?? Though I know the latter isn't the case otherwise he wouldn't be able to afford all the XTR bling...

So I guess we're going to have to check that out this weekend then. I'll have to get the hardtail sorted. Sunday work for you?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

He's had a couple of days off, what a great way to spend them!
It's a bit disjointed at the moment from what he was saying and a few bits need to be pushed. Also at one point the obvious route is not the right way and the right way is hard to find, if that makes sense. Have a look if you want, I'm doing a 6hr this sat. 
I'd like to see you on a hardtail


----------



## J_775 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey lads, shoot me a pm or post up here next time you're heading out to St.A's. Keen to see some of Mitch's new trails. Need to get out there again, my fitness has died in the ass.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi, if you don't mind a stranger in your midst I'll second that. Rode some more of that singletrack out there today and it is excellent.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Spoke to Mitch yesty, he's been out there again and says the track is now 'sweet'. Hoping to head out this sat. Will be checking out some trails closer to the Yarra Valley ridge, so there may be some backtracking if things don't pan out as expected.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

I'll be in for that. I'm pretty sure I've got the whole day free. Would we drive between the two locations - given the ridge (if I'm correct in assuming it's where the E-YG road goes down into YG) is pretty far away and mostly tarmac to ride?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

No, we'd do the start of the 'classic' ride to the high point of Rifle Range and then venture east from there. We'd return to normality near the bottom of Rob Roy. I'm going to try to suss the area out one arvo this week, just to make sure it's doable. There will be a couple of road bits, including a very ugly, dusty, steep and corrugated gravel road climb.

Edit: Yeah Cowpat, keep an eye on this thread re. start time etc. Others welcome.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*WooHoo YEEEHAAAA!*

Went out scope out the area in question. Rode to the end of the firetrail where I was hoping to find a link track across to the Yarra Valley ridge. I could see the ridge about 1km away but there was a deep impassable gully between. Almost threw in the towel, but instead I drove way around to the other ridge and started back tracking.Found a brilliant new trail, part of which appears to have been made by MTBers long, long ago with log rollovers and such. Most of the trail is still very clear except for where echidnas have been mucking around. This is a prime back country trail. See teaser pics. I rode and pushed all the way up this track where it came discreetly out onto a firetrail which I believe is one further north than the one I was on originally, if that makes sense. This trail is about 4-5km long and alternates between ST and one-line firetrail. This is the vital link to the ridge that I've been looking for and now there are two other new fun descents that can be incorporated. *Dances a jig*:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

On the way back I hit a roo. Actually I swerved and he ran into the side of the car. He went down hard but got up again, just for a moment looking like Waldog after he hit the stump. He was a big feller but the only damage was some noggin fluff ingrained into the bump strip on the door. Lucky. If I hadn't swerved I'd have collected him frontally.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like it's gonna be a long one on Saturday...

(silently wishes he already had the 3L hydration pack he's buying from OS)

What time you thinking of starting Hud? Mitchell coming along?


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Geez Hud, those tracks look amazing! Cheers for the mention mate......i think.

Nuke, keen for Wednesday?

Wal.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Mitchell is going to the beach for the weekend with his good lady. 
Think I should sms him this trail news to ruin his weekend? 
Time (and ride, should be fine tho) will have to be confirmed, the usual 9:00-9:30?


----------



## J_775 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hee hee, I have a leave pass for Sat. V. keen for new trails, big props to Hud for being so dilligent in his trail quest. Nice work. What time you guys departing from the store if indeed that's where you're heading off from?


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks like a great track. I'm impressed with how good the trails are around there.
Thanks for the invite Hud, I'll be there. Is that the general store in Smiths Gully on the corner with the parking area where the ORCA SGS ride starts?


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Is that a Pug 505 STI/GTI there Hud??


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Time: Call it 9am if people are a bit late, so be it. Still shouldn't confirm ride is on til thurs/fri.

Start point is the store on the Clintons road corner.

Puddleduck: Your pretty sharp, it's a 505 alloy wheel on a 504. Might be more pics earlier in this thread. You a Pug fan?


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Hud said:


> Time: Call it 9am if people are a bit late, so be it. Still shouldn't confirm ride is on til thurs/fri.
> 
> Start point is the store on the Clintons road corner.
> 
> Puddleduck: Your pretty sharp, it's a 505 alloy wheel on a 504. Might be more pics earlier in this thread. You a Pug fan?


You said it mate, I am pretty sharp  I'm rolling with a 504 that really needs some lovin'. Have had another 504 and 404's. Amazing cars.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

PuddleDuck said:


> You said it mate, I am pretty sharp  I'm rolling with a 504 that really needs some lovin'. Have had another 504 and 404's. Amazing cars.


OT sorry.
Saw a white 504 at the Beechworth 6hr was that you? You coming out on saturday? I'd like to check out your 5-oh. You an Aussiefrogs member?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> Mitchell is going to the beach for the weekend with his good lady.
> Think I should sms him this trail news to ruin his weekend?
> Time (and ride, should be fine tho) will have to be confirmed, the usual 9:00-9:30?


Totally. It'll eat him up knowing we're all out there enjoying it. Better still we should take pics with our phones and send them to him. Will we be able to incorporate his new trails?

Just got a call from the LBS - bike ready this arvo, woohooo!!!!! Got a fork service while at it so hopefully should be a nice plush ride for the weekend (and hopefully devoid of frame fractures). Got the whole day free (Sat) so looking forward to it - though as I've been discussing with waldog, there's a cold doing the rounds at the office that I'm desperately trying to fight off. Will let you know before Sat if it's written me off.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah we'll rejoin the usual route at the E-YG rd end of One tree hill road., ride up there a bit and slot into One Tree hill to do the Rob Roy climb/descent, then Mitch's track.
For the new people, it is a very tough ride, the new loop includes a little more gravel road riding than is ideal too. so bring plenty of food/water. 
Nuke, get some echinacea with garlic tablets from the chemist and down some vitamin C tablets. Even if you think your okay they'l boost your immunity. If you've got a tickle in your throat, don't delay. I find they push off a cold 80% of the time if you get stuck into them early.

Like your avatar too...


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Hud said:


> OT sorry.
> Saw a white 504 at the Beechworth 6hr was that you? You coming out on saturday? I'd like to check out your 5-oh. You an Aussiefrogs member?


Aren't an Aussiefrogs member, will check it out. Wasn't me at Beechworth, the old battleship will need a new motor before I venture out that far!! She's pretty tired, but still looks good 

Know anybody that has a 50x motor in good nick?

Unfortunately wont make it this Sat - need to conserve myself for the BMC 50, but I'm up for the following weekend for sure. I've only ridden at St A once, years ago, really enjoyed it. That Rob Roy climb is fresh in my mind though...8 years later  Hopefully I'm fitter now!


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

PuddleDuck, I'm also up for the BMC 50 on Sunday but can't resist the temptation of riding new tracks!

Give me a hoy if you see a black Intense 6.6.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

cowpat said:


> PuddleDuck, I'm also up for the BMC 50 on Sunday but can't resist the temptation of riding new tracks!
> 
> Give me a hoy if you see a black Intense 6.6.


Whoa there....you can't just thow out "6.6", and not post photos....Now, as it happens there is a thread for this too....courtesy of ILMP.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=397960

I'm on a blue Turner Sultan (with a green i9 rear wheel). I'll be the unfit one who goes slowly up hills :lol: I'll be looking out for ya.


----------



## J_775 (Sep 14, 2006)

See you all at 9.. I think this is going to hurt a bit.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Just confirming its on. Should be around a cruisy 50km I think.

Edit: Just found this article:

http://www.theage.com.au/news/victoria/fuel-on-the-hill/2006/11/02/1162339986742.html


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

"...plus views over the hills" ??? What views???

Not looking good for me tomorrow Hud. I was way ahead of you on the herbs & C thing - been pumping myself full of them since Tuesday. But I think this cold has taken hold. At the moment I'm struggling to walk to the post office, so the prospect of bombing out 2 hours from the car isn't appealing. Trust me when I say I am extremely pissed off to miss out on what sounds like an awesome ride. And I had a whole day pass too!! D'OH!!!!!!

If by miracle I wake up tomorrow feeling great and fully pumped, I'll SMS you. Otherwise, I'm out


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> "...plus views over the hills" ??? What views???
> 
> Not looking good for me tomorrow Hud. I was way ahead of you on the herbs & C thing - been pumping myself full of them since Tuesday. But I think this cold has taken hold. At the moment I'm struggling to walk to the post office, so the prospect of bombing out 2 hours from the car isn't appealing. Trust me when I say I am extremely pissed off to miss out on what sounds like an awesome ride. And I had a whole day pass too!! D'OH!!!!!!
> 
> If by miracle I wake up tomorrow feeling great and fully pumped, I'll SMS you. Otherwise, I'm out


Too bad. Looks like BloodPuddle and no doubt Mitchell will be coming along the following weekend anyway. With no undergrowth, this new area is perfect for scratching in new trails, in a weeks time there may be a few more km of trails.
I should start charging for these guided tours.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

BloodPuddle...have you been talking to ILMP?? I'll have you know that I haven't fallen off a bicycle in five (5) days - count 'em.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> "...plus views over the hills" ??? What views???
> 
> Not looking good for me tomorrow Hud. I was way ahead of you on the herbs & C thing - been pumping myself full of them since Tuesday. But I think this cold has taken hold. At the moment I'm struggling to walk to the post office, so the prospect of bombing out 2 hours from the car isn't appealing. Trust me when I say I am extremely pissed off to miss out on what sounds like an awesome ride. And I had a whole day pass too!! D'OH!!!!!!
> 
> If by miracle I wake up tomorrow feeling great and fully pumped, I'll SMS you. Otherwise, I'm out


NP, i'm not sure what's happened here, but i think i've caught your bug from you via SMS some how. I'm feeling like absolute crapola today, and i'm blaming you......well not really, but that works for me at the moment.

Hope you get better mate, i'm feeling your pain!

Wal.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

waldog said:


> NP, i'm not sure what's happened here, but i think i've caught your bug from you via SMS some how.


Sorry dude, I was fiddling with my phone around that time doing some bluetooth stuff. Must've hit the cellular viral transmit button by mistake.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm still in, be there at 9.

PuddleDuck, had a look at that thread. I'm impressed but at the same time it makes me feel sadly inadequate. You'll be passing me up the hills though. I'll be wrecked from doing 50 k's the day before.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

PuddleDuck said:


> BloodPuddle...have you been talking to ILMP?? I'll have you know that I haven't fallen off a bicycle in five (5) days - count 'em.


Whoops, have I been mixing up my puddles? The waters are getting muddied now, I hope Ducktape doesn't wade into this thread.

Ah that is too funny.

Nuclear, aren't you racing sunday as well?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Backtracked all the way my way through. J_774 an cowpat , you'll be interested to know that the trail runs off the one we looked at as we had our food break. Down there about a km or so. I dragged a rake in with me and put in about 500m of singletrack. It'll be a loop that starts and finishes in the same place on the existing trail. That one section of trail alone is 5km + what I'm putting in should stretch it to 6-7 km. 
Can't wait til saturday...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> Backtracked all the way my way through. J_774 an cowpat , you'll be interested to know that the trail runs off the one we looked at as we had our food break. Down there about a km or so. I dragged a rake in with me and put in about 500m of singletrack. It'll be a loop that starts and finishes in the same place on the existing trail. That one section of trail alone is 5km + what I'm putting in should stretch it to 6-7 km.
> Can't wait til saturday...


Nice work Trailblazer. I can't wait either - my 3L bladder bag (the black version) arrived today so no more whinging (from me) about not having enough water (... hopefully).


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

What time are we on for Saturday??


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Thats a crafty looking pack N_P.
9:00 saturday seems to work pretty well, suit all?


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Great work Hud. I don't think I can get out Saturday this week, dang. But I've got a few hours off tomorrow arvo for a ride. Maybe I'll head up there and have a look at your good handiwork.

I don't know if it'll help and you may already have one but here's a low-res map of the area, should give you an idea anyway. You can see that Skyline Rd used to go all the way up nearly to Bundy Track. Sorry about how big they are but you can't read them otherwise...


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Hud said:


> Thats a crafty looking pack N_P.
> 9:00 saturday seems to work pretty well, suit all?


Done!


----------



## J_775 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Cowpat, thanks for posting up the maps, seems we were one ridge away on Saturday. Are you guys still heading out with the wet forecast??


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

J_775 said:


> Hey Cowpat, thanks for posting up the maps, seems we were one ridge away on Saturday. Are you guys still heading out with the wet forecast??


Yeah, unless it's bucketing, I'm tossing up whether to go out and buy a decent rain jacket that I've been threatening to do for 12 months.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> Yeah, unless it's bucketing, I'm tossing up whether to go out and buy a decent rain jacket that I've been threatening to do for 12 months. Oh yeah and in my recent travels at ST A. I stumbled across a full blown xc course, I'm not saying where it is though...


Your call mate, I'm happy to head out if it's just a few showers (BoM says showers in the afternoon). Though with showers the day before, every tree slap will be like a brief shower anyway.

RE: jackets - I've got a Fox Trooper ($95 eBay), similar to Mitchell's but a bit newer, and it's pretty good. I would've preferred something more breathable since I'm a sweat hog, but the sorta thing I need (25K+ breathability) is upwards of $350.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I've been looking a t a Kathmandu jacket $300 marked down from $450 but it's still serious loot for something that is only used occaisionly.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

I've got a Kathmandu jacket that I bought a long time ago ~9-10yrs maybe. Its been pretty good I think I paid about $180 back then
Breaths Ok but in a down pour you get wet really only good for lighter stuff and a bit of wind protection


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

I have no idea if it is actually any good, but http://www.torpedo7.com.au/products/BYJKEW7CJ is cheap.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Great ride out there today. Hud, Hud's Brother, Mitchell, Puddleduck, Puddleduck's friend & myself did a gruelling 40 odd kilometers to Yarra Ridge and back (that correct Hud?). Felt like we climbed above the snowline at one point in Kinglake Nat Park before some absolutely fantastic descents. 

Checked out "Hud's Loop" which I think he, his bro and Mitchell had made. Nice stuff. Found another pretty serious XC track which was pretty awesome. Totally buggered at the end but the post-ride analysis and food at the Gen Store was a great way to end the ride.

Great to catch up with and meet some fellow MTBR'ers.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah it was a great ride. Probably the toughest variation we've done to date. Headed towards Kinglake for a bit then over to the edge of the Yarra Valley. Some fast flowing trail, tight singletrack, long descents, and the odd climb
Hope it wasn't too much for Puddleduck on his first session out there.
In the future if new people come along: BRING AT LEAST 3L OF WATER, LOTS OF FOOD AND BE PREPARED FOR THE TOUGHEST RIDE YOU HAVE EVER DONE! 
That doesn't mean it won't be good though...

Thanks for the link to the jacket Someguy, I might go with that.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Great ride on the weekend - lots of climbing, amazing views. Big thanks to Hud and the crew. :thumbsup:


----------



## sabresix (Dec 24, 2006)

Hey Hud,

I was just wondering when you're heading out to St Andrews next? 

I've never been out there before, and I would appreciate it if someone knowledgable would be able to guide me on the singletrack.

Cheers,


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Dunno, maybe saturday after this one coming. Keep an eye on the forum.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd be keen to ride out there next Saturday. That's one other...

I'll probably be out there Thu night too if anyone has plans for a night ride. It does get cold quick out there in the little valleys though, once the sun sets.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Went for a walk over the weekend out on the new flowy trail that started near the dam. (Yarra ridge area) Hoping to put in a trail from the dam around to the pines where the new xc trail has been cut in - following the contours. Walked a fair bit of it and there is a remnant of an old trail there already, including some nth shore made by some kids or someone like me which could be good.

Snapped a few pics of the flowy trail. I think one of the tyre prints on the log is a Kenda small block 8, can anyone identify the other? Maybe a Michelen A/T? A splinter interest of mine is identifying tyre prints in mud. 

Keen to ride out there again on Sat.(9am) Thinking of doing a mildly revised reverse loop. Who's up for it?

One of the pics is a bit O/T for PDucks benefit.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hud said:


> Went for a walk over the weekend out on the new flowy trail that started near the dam. (Yarra ridge area) Hoping to put in a trail from the dam around to the pines where the new xc trail has been cut in - following the contours. Walked a fair bit of it and there is a remnant of an old trail there already, including some nth shore made by some kids or someone like me which could be good.
> 
> Snapped a few pics of the flowy trail. I think one of the tyre prints on the log is a Kenda small block 8, can anyone identify the other? Maybe a Michelen A/T? A splinter interest of mine is identifying tyre prints in mud.
> 
> ...


Those trails look fantastic!!! I'm pretty sure that the on on the left isn't a small block 8, the sguares look too big, the small block 8 squares are very, very small. I could be wrong though. I would think Michelin on for the one on the right too.

What kind of dog is that?

Wal.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Jess is a Kelpie. 
I sort of cheated though on the tyre. I know who it would've been riding there and he has SB8's. 
I would've known anyway of course...


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Nice!!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Is the dam you're talking about where Mitchell & I both discovered we were bleeding from the arm? And would revised reverse loop include heading out that far?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

haha yeah. Are your ears developing large holes yet?

As for the revised reverse loop, no nothing 'new' just thinking of doing stuff in a slightly different order. Hardly worth mentioning really Anyway I don't have to have all the say, if people like yourself are out there.

Cheers
Hud


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hmmm, I'm a big fan of reverse - particularly finishing via Clintons Rd. If we can put Mitchells new climb plus Ridge Rd in there as well then that would make a pretty good ride. Any way to do Bunjil - Alma, left onto Long Gully, then up Turnung Rd to get to the track that leads back to E-YG road? Then we go from there to Mitchells new track?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Bit hard to do Ridge then get back to Clintons road without covering a lot of ground that you've already done.

I was thinking Boomers, Bunjil, Alma, Long Gully, (Motchell Climb/descent?) Turnung, Mitchells trail, Ridge rd....[Alma, Bunjil again with the mineshaft descent - 2nd half of long gully, boomers - up Blue House rd that I mentioned]
Yeah doing Clintons back to the shop from Ridge would be great but you'd have to ride about 5km of E-YG road. (Not good)

Wish I could drop this many names at a business meeting...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

After 2nd half Long Gully I'd climb back up Broad Acres again (after most definately doing it earlier for the Motchalls descent) over Boomers as a means of getting back to Gen Store. Boomers is really only cool one way - down (even though there's a bit of up).

But I'm fluid - we can decide as we go eh? It will just be fun to be out there.

As much as nowhere else is providing as much inspiration as St A's these days, at some stage we're going to have to get out to the Youies too ... maybe weekend after if I'm not in Canb. Best done dry though for tackling wooden obstacles and boulders.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Thats not a bad thought, going up Motchalls, a bit more height gain but we can just cruise up the road itself, then the lower section of Clintons is the best. As I always say, nice to finish a ride with a descent.
Yeah the excitement builds every week at the thought of getting out there, there are so many options one doesn't get sick of it. Still looking forward to a Youies session. A car pool would be the go if possible.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Spent 6 hrs out in the bush today with tools, this effort much more succesful than the last. Friendlier terrain means this trail is going to flow very sweetly. Bring on the weekend!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Whereabouts? Back up high near the damn, or back closer to the gen store?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Is that a typo... 
Back close to our regular area.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

9:00am start tomorrow?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Yep. I'm going to be early for once. Sabresix or anyone else coming?


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm still in for a ride. See you at the general store.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud- if you are still after a waterproof here you go mate. I just picked up one on Ebay.

A north face "venture" jacket.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=140231274372&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=004

I've been into North Face gear for a few yrs now and I love it. Great fit- amazing quality- good prices. I highly recommend tis jacket.... and I'd say a medium is your fit. They also have matching water proof trousers too.

I actually purchased this style jacket for my wife only a few months ago (ladies version) and paid about $370 NZ!!!! Oh- and you can get it in a range of colours- not just black 

Ride on!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks for that. I'm liking Ground Effects Storm Tropper jacket as it packs into a bumbag which is handy if it's been used and is subsequently wet and muddy, or if there is just not enough room in the backpack. Costly though, compared to what you have linked up there.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> Thanks for that. I'm liking Ground Effects Storm Tropper jacket as it packs into a bumbag which is handy if it's been used and is subsequently wet and muddy, or if there is just not enough room in the backpack. Costly though, compared to what you have linked up there.


Sweet.

The reviews of the storm trooper are spot on. Nice choice Jedi Knight


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Hmm.. the urge builds once again to get out there. Sort of thinking of doing the Yarra Ridge mega loop again. Wouldn't mind doing that one on the SS. But if P'duck and some of the other 1st timers want to come out again maybe we could do a reverse loop??
9am start at the shop.

Cheers
Hud


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

went here for the first time this weekend, just rode around for about 3 and a half hours, mostly trying to figure out where we were. but there are some really good trails through the area.
would have never known bout it if i didn't visit this site. will be visiting again very soon.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

I'm definitely up for another ride soon - ideally one with lots of sweet flowing singletrack. Unfortunately I cant make it this Sat.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm in Canberra this weekend. Have fun out there whoever goes. And keep an eye out for the albino kangaroo (I didn't realise how rare a thing it was for us to have seen a wild one a few weeks ago).


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm very keen to ride out again at St Andrews but can't make it this Saturday (have to guide some guys from Tassie around the Moonlight Flat Pines loop at Castlemaine, hard luck eh!).


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Talking to Ross from the shop today. He has been approached by members of the group that mange a bunch of the reserves in the area for a meeting this friday. Ross said they realise that "mountain bikes aren't going to go away" and they have approached him to talk about MTB access. This is great news, hopefully a positive outcome will be reached. Ross is going to show them some of the trails and put a good spin on MTB in general. He's going to ask about putting in new trails that will cater for walkers and MTBers (not gravel footpaths) including one down along the creek along that stretch of Eltham -Yarra Glen road that we have talked about (Nuclear_Powered and others) 
Anyway It'll be interesting to see what happens. 

Cowpat: Hoping to head out this saturday to do the Yarra Ridge loop, I'll be taking the Niner. Piker is interested in bringing out his SS as well. Will confirm tomorrow night. Others welcome. It'll be 40km minimum with plenty of climbing, plenty of food and water needed.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

It's a goer from my end. Piker - I'll be running 32/18 for this ride on the 29er. Cowpat reckons 32/16 is good for a 26".
Anyone else coming out?


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Would love too, but I've got the bug that's floating around, and haven't been on a bike for 1.5 weeks...it's killing me!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> It's a goer from my end. Piker - I'll be running 32/18 for this ride on the 29er. Cowpat reckons 32/16 is good for a 26".
> Anyone else coming out?


32/18 is the sweet spot for big wheels (apparently).


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

I'll assume at the store at 9 tomorrow; PM me by 8:20 tomorrow if you bail on the weather.

I'd run 35/16 except Castlemaine would probably kill me. Let's see how hard the hills at St Andrews are. Apprehensive? Maybe.


----------



## Piker (Sep 18, 2005)

sorry Hud, i'm out for Sat...32/16 on the 29, but 32/18 would be better.....


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah 9am start. The weather should be okay "Light showers possible".


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Once again, looking wetish for saturday, nevertheless, I'll be out there after two weeks off the bikes. Anyone coming?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

I can only manage a short one this Saturday, like - back to Gen store at 1230. Probably wont work for part of a group ride. If I do head out there, I'll prb try and do a pseudo reverse loop or something. But at this stage thinking of heading to Blue Lake for a quick spin and some more reccy of the area.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

I would like to head out but can't this Saturday. Next Sat should be ok for me.

Re ideas for an extra 10 km for the reverse loop - sorry I missed the bit that heads out towards Panton Hill, my bad. Tree over the track there is gone now.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

cowpat said:


> I
> 
> Re ideas for an extra 10 km for the reverse loop - sorry I missed the bit that heads out towards Panton Hill, my bad. Tree over the track there is gone now.


Sorry but I don't understand what you mean. Maybe a 15 hr working day does that to you...
Are you talking about the loop that starts near the antique store? I don't think we ever took you on that.

I'll be doing a 'late start' heading out there around 10am or so.
Enjoy your weekend all.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

I made the mistake of heading straight up Broad Acres at the five way junction; I missed the bit that heads over the bridge up Long Gully and up and then goes across to Bakehouse and then down south, around and back up to five ways again. I now see there are at least two ways to get back, long and short, and there are other tracks to explore in the area too although they probably all meet up. Now you have me interested about a loop near the antique store. Something new to check out.

Have fun out there tomorrow.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

There is one we call the 'mineshaft' descent which is good but cuts off a lot of the normal loop. It comes out on Long Gully near where the Long gully ST ends. There is another track that comes down and joins 'mineshaft' at the end though it's not worth doing. This one is just a steep and short section has steel stakes hammered in each side of it. IMO if you reach this -turn around and do something else.


----------



## with_the_band (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey Hud,

Any idea how long we will be out there for?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

It was like old times, just Mitchell and I today. mys Trix pulled out which was a shame because I was keen to see his new bike. It was bucketing in the Yarra Valley as I drove out, but once I was over the Christmas Hills blue sky appeared and there was no rain for the duration of the ride. Plenty of moisture hitting us from underneath though.
As it was just the two of us we did a shortened version of the reverse loop, and then did some poking around near Sugarloaf that I'd been wanting to do for a while. We did Mitchells Trail in both directions - the off camber stuff near the dams was very tricky in the wet. A coffee in front of the open fire was a real treat at the end of the ride.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

What's Mitchell's Trail like to ride?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Great! - In both directions. Ross really likes it too.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok, so what did you find in your "poking around"? Potential to extend Mitchell's Trail further?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

....and most importantly, did you find a better way around the wasp nest?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

The wasp nest was detoured around some time ago, though they seem to be gone anyway. (Flooded out?) 
The next area to be developed will be east of the Hermits Hut (Occupied). We should be able to have some fast middle ring ST across more open and grassy terrrain looping across some dam banks etc.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

So you gonna herd us cats together for a ride this weekend or what Hud?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Sounds good, unless it's raining cats and dogs.
So - Classic, Reverse or Yarra Ridge? Maybe we should ask Waldog, since he's very in.
Let's make it a big one, Pagey and Piker have been making noises for a while.
Say a 9:30 start at this point.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

How about the Classic Ride? See you Saturday.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

yeah sure let's do the classic..... buggered if i know the difference between them. on thing for sure though, we need to get as many as we can out there!!!! get into it guys!!

Wal.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

What about that one we did a while ago:
Back of store, Boomers to 5 ways, climb to Motchalls then down, left and through to EYG, Up to top of Ridge via sneaky tracks, down Ridge, along Alma, LG, then easy way home?


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> What about that one we did a while ago:
> Back of store, Boomers to 5 ways, climb to Motchalls then down, left and through to EYG, Up to top of Ridge via sneaky tracks, down Ridge, along Alma, LG, then easy way home?


I like the sound of that, especially the last three words.

Wal.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Can we add Bunjil to that, maybe shortcut down mineshaft if it's looking a bit wet?

(Actually I have no idea what the Classic Ride is, I was hoping to find out by doing it...)


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Classic is down to St A Markets, through reserve alongside creek and across, along Smiths Gully Rd to One Tree Hill Road, down One Tree Hill, stupid climb to top of Rob Roy, down to EYG road near climb to Ridge Rd. The rest is variable but usually includes Bunjil.

I don't like this one for the climbs. By default, I'd say neither does Waldog.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> Classic is down to St A Markets, through reserve alongside creek and across, along Smiths Gully Rd to One Tree Hill Road, down One Tree Hill, stupid climb to top of Rob Roy, down to EYG road near climb to Ridge Rd. The rest is variable but usually includes Bunjil.
> 
> I don't like this one for the climbs. By default, I'd say neither does Waldog.


Yeah, what he said.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks N_P. It sounds like a variant of the ORCA SGS ride.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Can't make it after all. Not a happy camper. Hoping to head out tomorrow arvo for my fix.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

We no longer have our esteemed leader, so is it still on?

Cough, cough....you yangs?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

I might still head out there.

(I know my way around, however there is much less esteem)


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> I might still head out there.
> 
> (I know my way around, however there much less esteem)


I'm up for that. time?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Just waiting to hear from some others, but 9.00 is good for me. 

Cowpat - keen? May not include your level of stamina though.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Will be heading out for a brief ride after all. Probalby will start riding around 7:00-7:30 and must head for home by 10am. Hopefully will bump into you guys at some point.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Whoah! 7:00 am, that's even a bit early for me, wintertime anyways. Maybe we'll see you sitting in front of the warm fire at the store.

I'll join N_P for the second wave at 9:00, unless N_P decides to make an early start too.


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

*Hey....*

Hey, ...........if only it was a Sunday gathering, Id dust off the trance and join you guys.:madman: Although youve all been doing some serious km's over the last few weeks. I might struggle a bit if your planning an epic.

Thinking of a you yangs ride soon, Waldog let me know next time youre heading out there and i'll try and join you.

Cheers


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

No I'll be doing a quick solo loop, NP should stick with the others.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Will be sure to let you know wombat!!!

I'll be there at 9.00 tomorrow.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> No I'll be doing a quick solo loop, NP should stick with the others.


I'm smiling at the inference: Hud doing a 'quick' loop - hence I should not join him


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nonono - I mean I won't be out there for long enough for it to be worthwhile....
Yes, that was badly worded sorry.
Actually I now have decided I will just go on a quick jaunt up to Silvan to check out some trails. I came to the conclusion that trying to ride St A. tomorrow was flogging a dying horse. I'm depressed, so I'll want a good ride report about it tomorrow. 
Enjoy your day.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Was nice...*

:cornut: :thumbsup:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Agree - a very enjoyable ride today. Riders were Waldog, Cowpat, Daz & myself. Did the same ride we did a while ago: Back of shop, Boomers to 5-ways, BroadAcres climb, Motchalls descent, Gills Rd to EYG (no sign of Albino Roo), Hud/Mitchells track up to top of Ridge Rd, Alma, LG Rd, Blue House back to shop. Ran into someone Cowpat knew coming down Hud/Mitchells trail (though not sure he rode the whole lot), on a GF 29er - nice looking rig with American Classic rims. Ever seen anyone else there Hud?

Tracks in extremely good, sticky condition. Nice & damp without being too slippery. Few bogs on trail to 5-ways. But yeah, an awesome 3 hour ride.

Boecastle Moroccan Lamb pie at the Gen Store is the shiznit.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I had the lamb pie last time I was there - very nice.
Never seen anyone else on the new trails - but Ross has told a few of his mates about it, could've been one of them. Did you notice up the top just before you come out on the road - an extension has been marked in to give another 100m or so of trail.
Boomers Bogs always seem to remain there for a while. It goes without saying that you rode straight through them and not around them causing track widening??:nono:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Straight through .... slowly.

EDIT: Sorry - forgot to asnwer question - can't remember the last (first) time I rode the new track too well (fatigue) so I can't say I noticed anything different up the top. All I do know is that I prefer that muchos more than the old way to the top.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm thinking after a week of rain it'll be appropriate to hit up the (tweaked by Cowpat - less climbing) Yarra Ridge loop this saturday...


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

could be good...


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

The Yarra Ridge loop including Watsons was dry today, although I did not ride the loamy singletrack by the road near Skyline (rode the loop backwards, more climbing that way  ). Some new track out there too, someone's been constructing stuff (little dropoff ramp).


----------



## J_775 (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm most keen for the fabled Yarra ridge loop, haven't had the pleasure yet, and I have a signed leave pass. What's the plan for departure?? General store at 9am??


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I think after the rain we are about to get tonight, Yarra Ridge will be the go. P_Duck, that is the one we did last time.
The last few times we have been meeting at 9.30, being winter and all and it works well.
Suppose I'll confirm tomorrow night.

Hey all,
a week or so ago I pulled into a excavation site in Dandenong to do a delivery and who ambles out of the portable office to direct me, but J_775, now what are the odds of that?


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm in too. Singlespeed? Or wussy geared bike?


----------



## J_775 (Sep 14, 2006)

Wussy geared bike for me as I am soft and unfit. Hey Hud, those odds are pretty long hey.. I'm just about over that work site, never been on a job for so long with so little to show for it, so was good to break it up with a familiar face.. Catch you Satdee.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't like riding by myself so I will be bringing the Superlight.
Looks likely that Ross from the shop will be coming as well.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

I'll be there on the new rig, all being well. I need a bit more fitness before I try the singlespeed again! I did enjoy it though, in spite of being close to throwing in the towel at the top of the first big hill.

J_775. I have a signed leave pass too. Did your wife sign yours? Looks like a pattern here: signed leave passes, soft and unfit, and a wife.


----------



## with_the_band (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey all,

I plan on being there tomorrow, hopefully on my Yeti.
So it was 9.30?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

St Andrews was cold. Great day though.

New bike was great too. Everything I hoped for: climbs like a hardtail, but smooths out the ruff stuff. Lefty is great, very stiff.

John


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Freezing cold today like H_bro said. Not so bad in the trees. but the ridges were windy and bitterly cold. Got some pics, 
but the camera was playing up in the cold, so no action shots. Camera was fine when I got home though.
Great ride, and we were honoured to have the great man Ross ride with us (shop owner) Riders present were J_775 on his bi-monthly ride and his mate Stuart, Myself, Hud's Brother:skep:, Mystrix and Cowpat. H_bro and mystrix on their new rides
The logs were pretty slippery but the trails were in good condition despite all the rain in the last week. At one point between Yarra Ridge and Bundy track we came across a family of deer, with both parties quite startled. A dad, mum and a half grown little one. At one point I was riding with a bit of pace about 10m away from the female. They are very quick, sort of jumping forward explosively. 
Much fun had on Errol's techy xc trails, I'm really starting to like them. Found some new trails that had been cut in with Cowpat showing us how to do a 4 foot drop off a ramp. More exploring to be done there. 
I was struggling all day and was ready to collapse by the time I got back, not sure what I did wrong today.
Had a huge feed in front of the open fire at the shop, and yarned with Ross for a couple of hours about bikes and trails.

Good times 

Pics are:
Pre ride yarn and bike fettling.
Aptly named Everhard track rest stop & surrounding scenery, including the two new rides.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Great ride today, Ross was setting a cracking pace.

Hud you did say you hadn't had your Weeties this morning, that's got to have something to do with it. And the cold too, bitterly cold snow weather.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

I was slow as a wet week too. Had a good breakfast and plenty of tucker on the trail, but I struggled most of the day. The downhills were ok though!

What about you Casper? The cold didn't seem to slow you up much!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Great ... the one time you guys are riding at my pace and I miss it.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

I rode out to YR yesterday and had a look about.

That new trail that heads off from the dropoff ramp forms a loop about 300 m long, best ridden anticlockwise. A lot of work has gone into that 300 metres! There is a little junction that heads up part way around the trail but it goes nowhere.

Errols Track continues on back down the hill into the gully from the spot we had lunch, however it is not finished; it peters out about 2/3 of the way down. A lot of work has gone into that too. Nice sweeping curves down the gully. From a walk around the area I can see some good wombat trails that might be used to complete the track quite easily. They would sidle around to the left and join the vehicle track that heads down the hill from where we had lunch, making a nice loop.

I did not see any easy way to get between there and the dam. The wombats have not been very organised in that area - it's a mess.

The trail heading off across the dam and out would take a little work to make rideable. It heads up towards some existing trail with a little old woodwork. I did not follow the track to it's end so I don't know where it goes. Maybe to the vehicle tracks that head down further west in the area. I'll have a look another day.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

*Found: bicycle toolkit*

If anyone has lost a small bicycle toolkit in a hard black plastic case somewhere around Boomers you can pick it up from Ross at the shop. Jill at Blue House passed it on to me.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Sounds good. Last time I checked Errols trail seemed to peter out just below where we had lunch. I'll try and check it all out some time.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Spent the arvo helping Errol put in another 200m of trail. His latest section is incredibley well made. With contours and switch backs working down the hill, there will be no erosion or environmental harm with this track. Actually he has cleaned up rubbish and removed some pitosporum trees. Feel kinda guilty talking about this when we have the other thread going, but there is no harm in these tracks and no-one will know about 'em.
Heading out to St A tommorrow with Mitch for a loop of some descriotion, 9.30.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Alright there is a week of dry weather ahead of us and saturday's forecast is 19C!
Mitchell, who some of you know is moving to the West for a fair length of time to work in the mines, so it would be good to give him a send off in appreciation of all his trail work (in the form of a ride of course!)
So I'm thinking a big gathering of riders would be great and we can do either a Yarra Ridge (a lot of new trails out there now) loop or a reverse loop of some description. All welcome.
(To be confirmed later in the week)


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hud, i would love to join Mitchell and yourself next weekend for what would be a fine send off indeed. But, unfortunately i will be in Canberra for the world cup.

Sorry mate. Would really have loved to head out!!

Wal.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Hmm...forgot about that, possibly a few people will be away for that weekend, not sure if he'll still be around for the following weekend, maybe we'll do a ride both w/ends!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, I'd like to be a part of that - but like Waldog I will be in Canb next weekend  (well ... actually ...  )

(so Mitchell's doing the FIFO?)


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

For sure I'll be in that, if I can, but there's a good chance I shan't be able to make it. I won't know until later this week though. I'm pretty sure I'd be able to do Sunday though, or next weekend.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Google searched 'FIFO' and Wikipedia says "First in-First Out' and a long description. The meaning is still unclear sorry Something to do with organizing / priority?
Anyway he wants to own his own home one day and figures this is the way to do it. Pretty hard to do - Leaving his bikes and missus behind (in that order)


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Fly In, Fly out?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

(so Mitchell's doing the FIFO?)

I think so. Coming back once a month is his plan but who knows?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

cowpat got it - the new way to describe people who work in that field, but don't live near that field, so to speak.

There's even a website for such men to find women who are into FIFO men: http://meetaminingman.com.au/

(Not that Mitchell needs this, obviously, but I first heard the term FIFO used when I saw the story about the women who created the above dating site. I found the concept kinda funny, since the women who would be using such a service would be after a man who is mostly not there, but brings in a lot of money... hence being 'gold diggers')


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> cowpat got it - the new way to describe people who work in that field, but don't live near that field, so to speak.
> 
> There's even a website for such men to find women who are into FIFO men: http://meetaminingman.com.au/
> 
> (Not that Mitchell needs this, obviously, but I first heard the term FIFO used when I saw the story about the women who created the above dating site. I found the concept kinda funny, since the women who would be using such a service would be after a man who is mostly not there, but brings in a lot of money... hence being 'gold diggers')


Kinda sounds like Farmer wants a wife.... but not......

Damn energy drink delerium.......:madman: :skep:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> cowpat got it - the new way to describe people who work in that field, but don't live near that field, so to speak.
> 
> There's even a website for such men to find women who are into FIFO men: http://meetaminingman.com.au/


WTF! The saying used to be "only in America" now its also "only in Australia" haha.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Hope I'm not banging this drum in vain again...
Ross and I, and perhaps some others are doing the Yarra Ridge loop this saturday (9:30 at the store) to check out the new trails. Would be great to have some of the MTBR crew along again...
40km, lots of hills but great fun and a bunch of fun technical singletrack.
Mitch has literally gone west so I'm low on riding buddies, Cowleyd you still around?


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

See you at the shop.


----------



## cowleyd (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey Hud,

Would have loved to have come but was without a car (lent to the bro to go skiing). Rode up to Warbuton and back instead. Let me know if you go out next week, I'm getting sick of riding by myself plus it makes you a target for the maggies (3 times today, bringing the air rifle next time!)


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm going up to St Andrews with a few mates on Sunday 28th 8:30 am at the Store
I'd like to learn some of these tracks that you guys do but Saturday does not work for me
Anyone interested?


----------



## scalpel2007 (Apr 22, 2007)

Guys - I;m keen to meet up at St Andrews anytime a crew is heading out. Pls pm me. I've never ridden the trails out there but saw a crew a few weeks ago - on a Saturday (I was on my roadie at the store)


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Last time I was out there ( a few sat's ago) I leant my chain breaker to a roadie who was 
walking up there in his socks with a broken chain - certainly made his day!

I Like Dirt, how'd you go out there?


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

*Sundays St Andrews Ride*

Hi Hud,
ended up a bit of an epic we started out from Diamond Creek taking in some of the local singletrack on route to the shop - we were an hour in by the time we got there.
We had a great ride but I think we are missing some of the best singletrack up there.
In your rides how does the Ridge rd ST stack up - highlight of our ride - not that that is bad
Ended up 60 kms with about 15 of these on the asphalt so did not do too badly I think
Really have to try to hook up with you blokes some time
 

Oh I have just heard a whisper of a local (to St Andrews etc) MTB club being formed


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Ridge Road is certainly a highlight in anyones book. But yeah it's easy to miss a lot of the trails. The start/finish of a few of them are deliberately low key to keep the moto's out. Mitchells Trail (the way we get to the top of RR) being one of these. 
I've heard similar rumours re. a club or some sort of organisation too.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

John and I are hoping to ride saturday 9.30.
Weather is meant to be ok .


----------



## scalpel2007 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hud said:


> John and I are hoping to ride saturday 9.30.
> Weather is meant to be ok .


G'day

I'd be keen to do a few hours with you guys

0413 000 441

9.30 departure?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Things are quiet around here at the moment!
Just thought I'd give an update for those interested:
Errol has finished his loop, he says the total distance of his loop plus the dam link track, then the track down to Buttermans is 9km. That is great. 9km in that little area alone.
Cheers to all involved in the hard work.


----------



## Powerpaw (Sep 30, 2008)

*Hello*

Hud, are you riding this weekend?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah, was just logging on to advertise that I was doing a yarra ridge loop ride - the tuff one on saturday.
Keen to check out Errols completed loop.

30C = 3L of water...
9.00am at the shop? Best to start a little earlier if it's going to be hot.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

If any other slower riders end up going I might tag along


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Nuke, I'll be going tomorrow so I could keep you company. Heard about your bad back though, or was that just an excuse?

John


----------



## cowleyd (Jan 19, 2004)

Sorry Hud, I have to go into the city tomorrow, pity was looking forward to it


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

I think I'm in, just a wee bit apprehensive. I might end up as one of those mythical "slower riders" tomorrow.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

I'd like to see that! 

Where have you been, cowpat?


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

cowpat said:


> I think I'm in, just a wee bit apprehensive. I might end up as one of those mythical "slower riders" tomorrow.


I'd like to see that!!! ^^^^

Would love to join in the fun and test out my new XT wheels and tubeless setup, but study must prevail on this occasion.

It's been toooooooo long since i've been to St. A's.

Enjoy people :thumbsup:

Wal.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, I'm out unfortunately. My "Brett vs Lightpole" accident a few weeks ago has had my shoulder and back getting slowly worse and I went and got it checked out this arvo and have been told to take it easy for 24 hrs. Went and saw an Osteo that I hadn't seen in 10 years - he was finding sore spots I didn't know were there and which all pointed to a bit more damage than I thought I'd done in the first place when I came off. My back is now a mixture of red, purple and normal skin colours.

Thanks for offering to keep my company though HB, very nice of you. I promise one day I'll get my unfit arse back to semi fit and make it to the top of St A climbs without needing a 1 hour rest....


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Top ride at St A today. Four of us did the Yarra Ridge ride: Hud, Cowpat, Stuart and myself. Is Stuart an mtbr member? Not sure. 

Highlight was the Skyline Road singletrack. Some new tracks from Errol the Master Trail Builder, as well as some other recently built trails that I haven't ridden before. One of the new sections goes down a gully, swooping from one side to the other. Great fun.

Cowpat was indeed a bit out of shape! He hasn't been on the bike for a while and it shows. On the other hand I've been doing quite a bit of riding lately and felt much better for it. Makes for a much more enjoyable ride at St A.

It's just getting better and better out there. If you haven't been for a while, come back for another look.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Any one intersted in a ride on melbourne cup day? I haven't been to st andrews before and i'm keen to hook up with someone who knows the area for a decent ride of 50km or more. 
I'm getting really sick of the you yangs, i must have riden it 50 times or more. I might check out the yarra trails on sunday afternoon and try and find the pink ribbon loop. And then try st andrews on tuesday.

Anyone (everyone) else get mountain biking flashing through their head as the first thing they think after hearing the words 'public holiday'?

I'd be up for an early start tuesday if anyone is interested, the earlier the better.

Paul


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

hehe, was just talking to my brother about a big ride on cup day, as the last ride before the Gravity 12hr. Was thinking about the You Yangs or Wombat, but if the rain forcast for Sunday is substantial then it will be St Andrews.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey Hud, I'd be keen to tag along if you do go to St A's on tuesday, i'd probably bring my brother along as well.

Otherwise i'd appreciate any maps or directions anyone could give me or point me in the direction of to find some single track out there. I'm not familiar with the area.

Thanks, Paul


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks like there is a ride happening Cup Day. 9:30 at the store...


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Anyone up for a ride out here sat? Havn't been there for a month! It's meant to be a sunny day, after the rain it'll be prime.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hud said:


> Anyone up for a ride out here sat? Havn't been there for a month! It's meant to be a sunny day, after the rain it'll be prime.


Stop organising rides for when i can't make it!!!! :madmax: :nono: :madmax: :cryin:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

waldog said:


> Stop organising rides for when i can't make it!!!! :madmax: :nono: :madmax: :cryin:


 :smallviolin:
Sorry mate, but eventually it'll work out. Nuclear_Powered back yet?


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hud said:


> :smallviolin:
> Sorry mate, but eventually it'll work out. Nuclear_Powered back yet?


Ha ha, very funny..... rft: N_P is back, i spoke to him today. I'm predicting that he'll be keen but the body won't let him play.


----------



## Piker (Sep 18, 2005)

I'll try Hud. Still gotta get out on the 29er, maybe better to leave that until a ss group ride?

Got a new 32 talas with the 15mm axle on the Yeti, so keen to give that a flogging....


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Ok, we'll make it a 'geared-suspended' ride. What loop? 9am start? I'm flexible.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

I expect I can make it. 9 am or earlier is good for me. If Piker's keen to flog his new Talas then let's do the reverse loop - more nice descents on that one. If we're up to it we can add in Mineshaft Rd or that loop near the antique shop too.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Damn it, i'll be playing cricket, i can't make it. I'll be up for a big ride sometime between christmas and new years if anyone's interested. Maybe saturday the 27th?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Cool 9am it is, unless Piker wants otherwise. Haven't done mineshaft road for nigh on a year, so that'll be good, then we can sample my new trail, not that there is much of it yet...
Anyone else, sing out if you can make it.

I'l be away on the 27th.


----------



## Piker (Sep 18, 2005)

Had the work xmas party tonight, so bit late here....will see what time i wake up, but would like to come, hopefully i make 9, if not ride on!


----------



## Bob75 (May 16, 2008)

G'day Hud (and others),
I've done some reading through this thread and sure would like to come along on one of your rides - with 3 weeks of holidays coming up from this Friday, I plan on doing some more distant rides from home (Wombat, You Yangs...).
I am pretty flexible on the dates over Christmas through New Year.

Please let me know if you are planning a spin.
Thanks,
Bob.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi Bob.
Actually I was thinking about doing a big one this saturday (Fine 24C) as I havn't done a big ride for a few weeks. I wasn't going to advertise til I was sure it was going to happen. 
Just make sure you know what you are letting yourself in for. Sometimes people come out and turn back after 15km. I think you know Sicwombat, he's been out there and knows your fitness etc. level, maybe he can chime in. 
I just feel bad when people come out and it's a bit tough.
I don't mean to discourage you at all, it is a great, fun area but steep. 

I'm keen to do some more distant rides too, but they will have to be in the new year.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> I just feel bad when people come out and it's a bit tough.


Don't beat yourself up dude - we're all big boys. We can handle it. We'll get over the fact that riding with you out at St A takes us to the edge, then over it, then smashes us up before rolling us in broken glass, dips us in lemon juice then winds us through a mincer. We may look like broken men but by the time we're home we can't wait to do it again.

* I speak for the less fit among us by the way.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> Don't beat yourself up dude - we're all big boys. We can handle it. We'll get over the fact that riding with you out at St A takes us to the edge, then over it, then smashes us up before rolling us in broken glass, dips us in lemon juice then winds us through a mincer. We may look like broken men but by the time we're home we can't wait to do it again.
> 
> * I speak for the less fit among us by the way.


quite


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm sure Bob will be keen to come now.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Hud said:


> I'm sure Bob will be keen to come now.


It wasn't that bad, matter of fact, after a spot of lunch at the General Store I was ready to go again


----------



## Bob75 (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the warnings!
Yep, Saturday is free, so I will be there, just post up where/when.
I'm good for about 2.5 hours of pretty hard riding, then the smile fades, might shed a tear if we pass 3 hours, need an ambulance if we pass 3.5 hours.

Sounds like fun!
Cheers,
Bob.


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

Bob, I dont reckon you'll have a problem. 

Cheers


----------



## Bob75 (May 16, 2008)

G'day there Sicwombat,
It's a long drive, and there is a spare seat in the car if you can escape.....


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey, Bob75, not sure that i would be up to Huds "big one" this Saturday:eekster: If there was a bigger group, with a few other lame arses like myself to keep me company down the back, I would probably give it a go. Not sure that i can get a leave pass this week anyway. Thanks for the offer. I'll leave you to experience Huds "big one" all by yourself.:thumbsup: 

Cheers


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

huds bigone


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

You still riding tomorrow Hud? Looks like a cold morning but fine after that. I could potentially come out for a few hours ... maybe give sicwombat a lame arse to hang around with.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks like I'm going to have to pull out. Was looking forward to it too. Well maybe you and Bob can still head out, I'll leave it up to you two. Otherwise, Bob maybe we can catch up early in the new year, maybe during the week if it works out.
Sorry about this.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Is OK - I am thinking Sun arvo anyway, prefer a warmer ride and the crew are more likely join me if t's not a morning.


----------



## Bob75 (May 16, 2008)

Well, we (Hud, Grant - my cousin and I) did end up getting out on Saturday arvo for a pretty decent ride. Hud tells me this was the easy version!
It was a great ride, thanks for the blast Hud, look forward to hitting up the St Andrews trails with you again some time soon.
Cheers,
Bob.


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

Half a day tomorrow at work then holidays till the 12th. Hope to join you guys for a ride. Still need a few of those lame arses to keep me company.
Cheers


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Bob and Grant were rocketing along, we did the loop in about 2.5 hrs ride time. Might be up for another during the middle of next week. Keen to do the Yarra Ridge loop again soon.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Doing Yarra Ridge saturday as a training ride for the Odyssey. Will be solo unless I can get some MTBR members along. 21 degrees forcast:thumbsup:
9:00ish at the shop.


----------



## Bob75 (May 16, 2008)

G'day Hud, It would be great to tag along, but this weekend is going to suck for me - way too many chores.
I am definitely interested in something decent on Sat or Sun of the long weekend if you are keen?


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

I expect to be out there Sat morning about 9 *but* will probably end up doing a relatively slow 10-15 km loop via Bunjil/Broadacres/Clinton then after a stop at the shop to drop off one of us we'll be out again for another 30 km or so. It probably won't be hard man enough for you I'm afraid.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Bob75 said:


> G'day Hud, It would be great to tag along, but this weekend is going to suck for me - way too many chores.
> I am definitely interested in something decent on Sat or Sun of the long weekend if you are keen?


Possibly. I like to do something further afield on long weekends though. Maybe Moonlight Flat with Cowpat as guide?


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Castlemaine (ears prick up)? Good plan. Let's check the forecast on Tuesday.


----------



## Bob75 (May 16, 2008)

I'd be happy to do a ride up there too.
Had a little spin tonight with Sicwombat, and mentioned next weekend, I think we will be able to drag him along.


----------



## MTB Dan (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi all. Going to head out to St A tomorrow morning for a look around on the bike. Keen to find these trails everyone speaks of, as I live in Research and would love to have somewhere close to home as an alternative to Yarra Trails (with hills too )


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Dan - how'd you go out there?
I had a good ride yesterday, but suffered a dehydration headache in the afternoon after I got home.
A new trail has been built out there to make a nice alternative to the steepest firetrail in teh area.


----------



## MTB Dan (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Hud.

Had a good ride although the lack of hill climbing fitness showed. Haven't climbed any decent hills for about 2 years!! Stated off at the G Store and followed my nose for about 15 k and was having a great time despite the heat under the trees! Having not quenched my need for a ride i then went to check out Ridge Rd and decided on riding up from Watsons Ck end and back again. Ace trails that will see the fitness come back after about 15 months out of the saddle.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Posted some pics from a recent ride out here in the Passion forum:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=489020


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I think it's time to head out to St Andy for a look around now that the fires are out and things are settling down. Saturday 9am at the shop for a cruisy ride and catch up afterwards over a pie and coffee. Possibly 30 odd km.

Will confirm with Ross tomorrow that it's ok, it should be.


----------



## Piker (Sep 18, 2005)

Was at St Andrews market last Saturday, good vibes there. Still not entirely sure where the fires burnt, looks like more up in the foothills of Kinglake/Nth of Buttermans Trk and Skyline Rd, but i'm sure Ross will know...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Sposed to be windy tomorrow (N40 - 45km/h) - I'm guessing that avoiding burnt out trees would be a good idea?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Spoke to Ross and there is no burnt area where we ride (reverse loop) but maybe starting at 8am would be better because of wind/heat. He also said the area has settled down and no-one will be upset if we ride there.

(N_P, yes Mitchell is back.)


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

I can do 8. I will wander over to Kristian's desk and break the bad news to him (I think he and some guys here are going to be doing the MMORPG thing till late tonight)


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

8 is ok with me, earlier is ok too. See you there:thumbsup:.

(NP, MMORPG? What was that the other day - FIFO?)


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

cowpat said:


> 8 is ok with me, earlier is ok too. See you there:thumbsup:.
> 
> (NP, MMORPG? What was that the other day - FIFO?)


FIFO? sure it wasn't JFGI? Since to find out what MMORPG is, you should JFGI.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Count me in for this ride, 8am at the shop, see you there.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi all! Just an intro for myself. Name's Steve and I ride a converted 26" Giant Yukon circa 1996 single speed. I've been riding with Hud for a few years now, but I've only recently found this forum.

Looking forward to tomorrow's ride at St Andrews. :thumbsup: See y'all there.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Just heard from Ross Everard track has been cleared, it stands to reason other fire tracks have been as well. Thinking of heading out there saturday, though I won't be in the fire areas.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

I might join you if AP's Woodend ride does not work out.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Perspective.*

Those burnt out pics in the 'weekend' thread got me thinking. I trawled through
my old St A. pics and found I have two taken from almost the exact spot as the burnt out ones from a ride a year or two ago. 
The two grasstrees ones are of the exact same tree I'm sure you can see the skinny tree to the left is now a broken stump.
The last pic sums up the harsh beauty of how it used to be. Now it's just harsh.
It's so sad.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Hud said:


> Those burnt out pics in the 'weekend' thread got me thinking. I trawled through
> my old St A. pics and found I have two taken from almost the exact spot as the burnt out ones from a ride a year or two ago.
> The two grasstrees ones are of the exact same tree I'm sure you can see the skinny tree to the left is now a broken stump.
> The last pic sums up the harsh beauty of how it used to be. Now it's just harsh.
> It's so sad.


Harsh, like the pr1ck of a cold that I developed after commuting to work on Thurs and Fri, then riding at St A on Saturday.

Then again it could also have something to do with getting too close to a lovely lady that had a cold last week...

Great ride at St A though :thumbsup: Thanks Hud.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

cowpat said:


> Yeah really off topic now :nono:. Hud, how about the shop about 9:30? And anyone else if they're looking to ride on Saturday. There's new tracks out there in them thar hills...


To avoid further polluting of the other thread:
Sounds good Cowpat. (Ches you coming?) What are these new trails you're talking about? These Diamond Ck trails ILD mentioned?

Looks like my time of being the trail guru is over...:bluefrown:


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Without being too specific on a public forum just in case they're not entirely legit...the newest track out there has recently been extended. It comes back on itself then runs somewhat further down south, pretty much making a big loop of the singletrack out there. It's still a bit rough, needs to be ridden in.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Those ones are legal, but still...


----------



## Ches (Mar 12, 2009)

yeah i'm keen for a ride on saturday, dont mind where just as long as i get some riding done.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Hud, Cowpat,
I'd love to meet up with you guys to share some trail knowledge but I cannot see it happening too soon - Its just too hard for me to get out on a Saturday at the moment.
All of the DC trails that I do are roadside so therefore legal- or is this riding on the footpath?
We did a ride from DC to ST Andrews loop and it turned out about 60km with the loop at St Andrews being about 23.
The route was Phipps Cres to Reynolds (St from James Cook)
Right at Reynolds- this has recently been asphaltedLeft onto Lorimer there is a fair bit of ST along Lorimer mostly on your RHS starting just after you get on.
Lorimer through to WG -KG RD then up Valley rd onto Thorns then Watery Gully this is just dirt rd climbs to reach the top although again Valley rd has recently been asphalted.
We then went out to the KG-ST A rd and rode out this way From here though Cowpats way sounds better.
On the return journey take Flat rock rd into Hurstbrige this has quite a lot of singletrack along it again mostly on the RHS we then head back to DC along the main rd.
If you still were up for more you could do Lorimer Rd in Reverse and then do Reynolds if you want to do some tough hillclimbs (steep not tech).
Another little bit of ST is along Broadgully from near blackgully down to Bellbird then Up Wilsons and ST starts at broken gate on right at crest and continues after driveways do it in this direction not the other way.
Steveob
On Sunday the ride will start at 8:30 and be about a 25k loop your welcome to join us


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks ILD. I have come back via the bridal trail at the end of Hillview a couple of times. That ends at Lorimer which I'll follow to Reynolds then Ingram then the Aqueduct Trail (a different one, not the one in Silvan!) to Allendale. I'll have to try heading along Phipps instead and see if I can get throught to Allendale from there via Royston or some other little residential street.

The loop we normally do from the shop is about 40 km.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

I think you guys would be fitter and faster than most of us but we do enjoy ourselves

Cowpat,
don't think you'll get anywhere from Royston Rd although I have not checked it out.
I think it's one property bordered by Phipps,Reynolds houses across to Allendale.
Have you checked out going down Allendale from the beginning rather than the aqueduct trail I know there is some ST along there.
This area is my backyard

PS I saw the(a) Albino Roo up near Hillview earlier this year

Have you tried Flat Rock Rd? The ST there is pretty good 
A few years ago I saw Cadel up there on his Roadie(Volvo Cannondale days)


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

No I haven't gone from the beginning (east end) of Allendale. I avoid Allendale because west of Ingrams it is busy and the road is dusty. I'll check it out.

Hud also mentioned Flat Rock Rd but it heads out the wrong way for me so I haven't been there yet. I don't know much about the area southwest of St Andrews bounded by St Andrews Rd and Kinglake Rd. I suspect there is a nice big loop to be had out there and it would be quite convenient to the shop, but probably not quite as high a ratio of singletrack to road as where we normally ride.

I didn't mean to suggest we are fitter or whatever, only that there might be a few tracks in Smiths Gully that you are not aware of.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

I Like Dirt said:


> PS I saw the(a) Albino Roo up near Hillview earlier this year


Did it have a little posse/security detail surrounding it? When we saw it there were 4 or 5 grey ones that seemed to be physically surrounding it like bullet catchers around a dignitary. Was a pretty cool site to see.



cowpat said:


> Hud, how about the shop about 9:30? And anyone else if they're looking to ride on Saturday. There's new tracks out there in them thar hills...


So have y'all got a plan in mind for Sat? Long one out to YR? or close loop as far as Sugarloaf Res/Ridge Rd? Waldog and I are contemplating coming along and slowing your arses down (on the climbs anyway).

(sorry - shouldn't speak for Waldog like that ... I'll slow your arses down by myself)


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

YR is mostly burnt out anyway. But cheer up N_P, there's new tracks out there since you've been there last.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah come along all. We won't be heading for YR that's for sure. We can work it out once everyone arrives and take it from there. I had a lightbulb moment and realised there is a way tp hook up two more sections that always get missed. But this will also blow it out to a 55km loop (with very little overla) so maybe another time for this. 

Cog ride tonight, considering fitting my 2.25 Ardents to the SIR9 for the slickness of Silvan., but I'm not sure if I'll want them there for saturday...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> Yeah come along all. We won't be heading for YR that's for sure. We can work it out once everyone arrives and take it from there. I had a lightbulb moment and realised there is a way tp hook up two more sections that always get missed. But this will also blow it out to a 55km loop (with very little overla) so maybe another time for this.
> 
> Cog ride tonight, considering fitting my 2.25 Ardents to the SIR9 for the slickness of Silvan., but I'm not sure if I'll want them there for saturday...


If you're taking the SIR9, can I request a bike swap for at least one long climb?


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

MMMM, this is all sounding very inviting indeed.

N_P, i give you full rights to speak on my behalf! If i make it out there i will def be on my hardtail, the trance won't be ready before then. So, megasaurus (that is the pre-historic dinosaur with the perennially sore arse) will be what's in store for me!!.

I will consult the boss and N_P and see if i can make it out there.

Wal


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Sure! How about Broad Acres road? Then it's DH back to the shop if need be...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Sweet. Though I might bring my shock pump if we're switching near the end - the rear boing is playing up and losing air over time. Get's a bit funny-behaving ... ziggs when it should zag ... that sorta thing.

Waldog - will call. Daz might be coming, so too might be Kristian. So there's 2 cars in it.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> Waldog - will call. Daz might be coming, so too might be Kristian. So there's 2 cars in it.


We can all fit in mine, but i'm easy. Talk to you on the dog and bone.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Hud said:


> I had a lightbulb moment and realised there is a way tp hook up two more sections that always get missed. But this will also blow it out to a 55km loop (with very little overla) so maybe another time for this.


I trust we will learn of this epiphany of yours on Saturday? Maybe you're thinking to link up the unburnt start and end of the YR ride via Watsons Creek singletrack and Osbourne and head back via the new track and Clintons.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> If you're taking the SIR9, can I request a bike swap for at least one long climb?


Try a short climb first!  I'm not really strong on a singlespeed yet, I've only ridden Hud's Niner around Silvan. I find that I can get up almost any *short* climb, even some that are quite steep. It's the longer, even flatter climbs that are a struggle. The best fun on a singlespeed would be technical stuff that goes up and down, in my opinion. Having just one gear forces you to go faster than you normally would and really puts a grin on your face.



cowpat said:


> I trust we will learn of this *epiphany* of yours on Saturday?


Nice use of a nice word  It should be used more often with greater confidence!

Hope I can get there on Saturday, too. I might have to borrow one of Hud's bikes if the Rush is still in the shop tho!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Try and be earlyish please people as a few of the guys have things on in the arvo. Should be 10-12 riders


----------



## Ches (Mar 12, 2009)

So what time is earlyish?


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm now out, having severe rear hub issues, very long story..... have to talk to the bike doctor tomorrow.

Looks like i'll be missing out on something special. :madmax:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Ches said:


> So what time is earlyish?


Well 9.30 is the time, so i suppose if we are rolling by 9.30 it'd be good. (Sorry to bully y'all)
Anyway, it's Cowpat's show this time.

Waldog, this is why you need 2-3 bikes.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hud said:


> Waldog, this is why you need 2-3 bikes.


All in good time my friend. The main reason is that i need to be able to go back to the shop to sort this problem out when the manager/mechanic is in. I have my hardtail as my spare bike.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I Like Dirt said:


> ...Steveob...On Sunday the ride will start at 8:30 and be about a 25k loop your welcome to join us


Can't make it now. Strained a muscle on the front of my shin, and I need to rest it before the race next weekend. So it's a day on the tools for me. I've got 3 bikes to fix/service, not including my own.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok Hud, now I believe you, St. Andrews is an awesome ride and quite possibly one of the better destinations within cooee of Melbourne ( not that I didn't believe you!!). We (my son and I) had a blast and can't wait to hit it again.  :thumbsup: Thanx to the other seven members of the crew on the day. The old saying of 'the more the merrier' is certainly true.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi all,
heading out to St Andrews on Sunday
8:30 am from the shop
Hope to finally meet some of you guys there


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Done. Seeya there.


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

Hey guys, i've been out to st andrews a few times and always felt like i've missed a lot. The lady at the milkbar said her husband has some maps of the trails, but he is never there when i go. anybody know when he is there?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Ross gets up early to bake then goes back to bed from about 9am - 1-2pm.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Stevob said:


> Done. Seeya there.


See you in the morning Steve... and anyone else whos there

Jordy & Alex will probably be there


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Cool. I'm trying to round some bodies up. Not having much luck.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

I've got Friday am off, anyone keen for a St A ride then?

Cheers, Chris


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Could be a goer Chris, I've got Friday off too. I'll let you know closer to the day. What time suits you?


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

9 at the Smiths Gully shop?

I've got to be in the city 12:30ish, will be going to-from Eaglemont if it suits to share a lift.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Sounds good. I'm in Ringwood, so I'll get myself there.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

OK, I'll have a white Pajero and a silver Yeti 575.


----------



## MTB Dan (Jan 5, 2009)

Went out there this morning (about 11) for some exploration with my GPS so I couldn't get lost. Was with a mate who has similar fitness levels so was a great few hours in the saddle. 24kms later we arrived back at the shop with altitude gain of 620 mts and the same in loss  

Looking forward to heading back and finding some more s/t.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

MTB Dan said:


> 24kms later we arrived back at the shop with altitude gain of 620 mts and the same in loss


I usually find I end up 10m under ground !


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Casnell, sorry, but I'm going to have to cancel for tomorrow. I work night shift and haven't seen my family all week, so I'm going to take my girls to school tomorrow morning. I hope to do the Chase the Sun on Sunday, so that combined with tonight's Cog ride will be plenty for me for this week.

My apologies mate. Have fun if you go.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Stevob said:


> Casnell, sorry, but I'm going to have to cancel for tomorrow. I work night shift and haven't seen my family all week, so I'm going to take my girls to school tomorrow morning. I hope to do the Chase the Sun on Sunday, so that combined with tonight's Cog ride will be plenty for me for this week.
> 
> My apologies mate. Have fun if you go.


No probs, I've found a friend to come exploring.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

cool


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Friend now has a funeral in the morning, I've got one in the arvo, what is this?

Looks like it's Lysty...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Planning a ride at St Andrews Sunday. 8:30am at the Smiths Gully general store, melways map 264 E3, for those who haven't been there before.

My usual route usually takes about 3 hours give or take, and covers about 25kms+ I think. A few decent climbs in there too. Happy to change the route on suggestion from someone with greater knowledge of the area, if anyone cares to bring some. I don't know the trail names, but we'll be heading out to ridge road then returning sort of the same way.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Sorry usual thing - busy Sunday. Free Saturday though (or Castlemaine anyone?). If you want some trail names look backwards in this thread. There's actually a lot of info here! Try post #235 by N_P.

Hud, post #168 - I thought you said your dog was scared of bikes? Or is that not your dog ("Does your dog bite?" - Clouseu)?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

My only problem now is matching the names to the trails in my head.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

cowpat said:


> Hud, post #168 - I thought you said your dog was scared of bikes? Or is that not your dog ("Does your dog bite?" - Clouseu)?


She is, but note Hud said we were walking that day. Jess is definitely not a bike dog. Great dog though.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Keen for a ride of some discription on Sat. Will have to confirm location etc.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Hopefully I'll see you Sunday...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

cool


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Stevo,
I'm a probably, hopefully, maybe 
 
I'll let Alex & Jordy know too


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I Like Dirt said:


> Stevo,
> I'm a probably, hopefully, maybe
> 
> I'll let Alex & Jordy know too


Thanks, but Alex has already replied to my text, and is coming with Jordy.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Hud said:


> In the future if new people come along: BRING AT LEAST 3L OF WATER, LOTS OF FOOD AND BE PREPARED FOR THE TOUGHEST RIDE YOU HAVE EVER DONE!
> That doesn't mean it won't be good though...
> 
> .


This still apply???

Sounds good !

Chris


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

casnell said:


> This still apply???
> 
> Sounds good !
> 
> Chris


Well, it's probably not as big, but the route i was going to take us i get by with just 2 litres and no food, but it certainly is a good idea to bring something to eat too. There'll be plenty of stops. And plenty of hills. We wait for stragglers at the top of every hill.

I don't know the exact distance, but it's somewhere between 25 & 30kms. On the return journey, there is a couple of options, depending on how each individual is feeling.

We might have a bit of lunch at the shop after.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

casnell said:


> This still apply???
> 
> Sounds good !
> 
> Chris


Hehe. In summer that is certainly the case, when you do a 50km loop anyways.

*Sigh* Shame about those other trails that were burnt...


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Rain clearing...

I suspect there's good run-off so won't be a problem?


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

So, is this ride tomorrow or sunday?


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Sunday 8.30 AFAIK


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

There is one at 8:30 Sunday but I think Hud was talkimg about going out tomorrow.
The trails out there stand up to rain very well


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Cowpat and I are meeting there at 8ish today, though mmatrix has cancelled.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Great ride today thanks Steve and Michael, bit damp but I can't believe how you can link up all those bits to make 3 hours of 95% singletrack !

Let me know about future rides...

Chris


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

You're welcome Chris. It's a great area to ride.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah had a great ride despite the land mine at the bottom of Ridge rd


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

I Like Dirt said:


> Yeah had a great ride despite the land mine at the bottom of Ridge rd


I can't believe Steve not only had to humiliate us by doing it easy on the SS, he had to plant that stick for you to hit as well, obviously hoping I'd hit you also !


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Casper and I did a not-the-usual 30km and 1000m vert. It seemed it was mostly climbing, but it was good to do something out of the ordinary. Felt pretty weak by the end, no food and I'm out of condition. 'Twas good to be out there though. 
Casper was on his new ride...

Casnell it would be great to do a ride out there some time so we can talk pugs AND riding...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

casnell said:


> I can't believe Steve not only had to humiliate us by doing it easy on the SS, he had to plant that stick for you to hit as well, obviously hoping I'd hit you also !


mwahahahahah

ss ftw


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Hud had to head off early on Saturday but it was getting nice and sunny so I continued on for a few more km's. I did a "new" loop off Alma on the Bunjil part of the usual "reverse loop", via Cracknells, Kings, Dawson, Glenvern and Butler to meet up at Alma again, a couple of hundred metres down. A worthwhile extension of 5 km or so. I'd previously done it in the other direction but it is much better anticlockwise - the singletrack/bridle trail is mostly downhill this way. It would also be possible to take the bridle trail south halfway along Dawson to the top of the Eltham-YG Rd descent to the antique shop and add that in too rather than use the Nicholas Lane bridle access with its steep grass and muddy gully. Worth a go next time we're out that way.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Stevob said:


> mwahahahahah
> 
> ss ftw


Chris,
I did mention to you about having to stoke Steve's Ego didn't I?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

ego? ME? nah...


:devil:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Late notice...

Riding tomorrow from the shop @ 7:30am. All welcome.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Is anyone interested in riding at St Andrews tomorrow?

An easy 20 km loop out and back from the shop, then out again for a few more kms.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah, I'll be in that. what time?

(I need to confirm with the minister for war and finance first)


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Time...9 is ok although Val would prefer it it was 10, what with daylight savings kicking in tonight and all. I'll leave the choice up to you, depends on whether you're working tomorrow night I suppose. Plan is to ride Shop Track, Boomers, Bujil, Broadacres, Clintons as a loop back to the shop, about 20 km and 2.5 hours, Val will head off, then out again for however long we want after that.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm keen on a St. Andrews ride tomorrow:thumbsup: , so I was going to invite my son and I along. 9 or 10 is O.K. for us if that still works for you lot'.
Cheers John


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

9 is good for me


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Stevob, Carver, see you at the shop tomorrow at 9.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

done


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Catch you all at 9 at the store (I gather), with bleary eyes. Other Shaun coming as well.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Great ride out at St Andrews on Sunday. Stevob, Carver and the two Shauns and I did a variant on Hud's "Reverse Loop", with a detour out on Cracknell's at Alma to return to Alma just a little way down at Butler - turns out to be a nice addition, very worthwhile. At the short downhill singletrack at the start of Long Gully Stevob decided to have a short rest on the ground near the gravelly right-hander around the tree after the tree roots - no damage fortunately, either to man or machine. The fatigue set in at One Tree Hill after the single track climb to the top and we cheated and returned to the shop via Rob Roy Rd and Clintons - still a respectable 40 km trip, even though we missed out on the fabled Ridge Rd descent. Great ride, thanks guys!

I had my new bike so headed off for a bit more before riding home (Val decided to give it a miss on account of the drizzle/light rain, but dropped me off at the shop anyway). I met a couple of guys in the carpark just as I was heading out that were in need of a guide, so took them out to the St Andrews market area and back, Motschalls/Gills (second time today - but fun), then a loop in One Tree Hill and then Mitchells Track and the Ridge Rd descent. They were still game enough to ride up Boomers on the way back to the shop. Another 40 km loop at St Andrews, good stuff. Thanks Ben, Anthony - we'll probably see them out there again.

Then the trip home. I cheated and took the road up to Wattle Glen Rd, skipping the Cracknells/Kings/Dawson thing (we'd done it earlier anyway...) then onto the bridle trails into St Helena and the Maroondah Pipeline easement towards Plenty Gorge and then home. Great day out, I had a ball! Thanks all!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Dude, seriously ... will you just go and get sponsored already? You are a riding machine.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

So wait on Casper...you did 80km at St A. and then rode home? My post-trip lethargy just returned at the thought!
But wait, everyone - remember we have been predicting this for a long time, fearing the day Casper got a lightweight xc bike.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

cowpat said:


> At the short downhill singletrack at the start of Long Gully Stevob decided to have a short rest on the ground near the gravelly right-hander around the tree after the tree roots - no damage fortunately, either to man or machine.


A rest, yes, that's it.

Damn it hurts now though. Ribs mainly, but shoulder also. At this rate, I doubt I'll be riding Thursday night at Cog. I'll see how I go.

Thanks for being an awesome guide too on Sunday Casper.:thumbsup:

(+1 for what Hud said)


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Stevo,
St Andrews is a tiring area you do need to rest out there as I have ably demonstrated.
Casper
sensational effort - What are the bridle trails?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I Like Dirt said:


> Stevo,
> St Andrews is a tiring area you do need to rest out there as I have ably demonstrated.


One also needs to exercise caution when encountering technical downhills at speed for the first time, lest one be forced to rest.

I haven't rested like that since I broke my shoulder about 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

I Like Dirt said:


> What are the bridle trails?


The horse tracks in Wattle Glen - from the end of Hillview Ct, joins Pretty Hill Lane and continues to Lorimer. There's some bridle trail off Graham Rd too but it's not really worth the detour along the road to get to. I think it's all in the Melways.

One day I'll have to explore the bit of Ness Lane north of the vineyard on foot and see if there's a track or if it can be cleared. www.land.vic.gov.au seems to suggest it's still a road but I'm not sure, might only be an easement. The south end has horse tracks through the mud and the north end comes out into the riding club - I've followed it a little from that way but no real track. Do you know anything about it?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Have you ever checked out Flat Rock Road? Apparently it used to gave singletrack along it it (it was in one of the ORCA rides in the area) But I've heard it has since become overgrown.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

As for alternative routes for getting to St A., this is one I did about a year ago. In Warrandyte, cross the bridge and head up the trail beside KG-WD rd. The trail switches sides of the road a few times from memory. Turn right into Osbourne rd, then zigzag down Koornong rd to the trail beside the Yarra (marked in Melways) This is quite nice and pops you out on Menzies road. Follow Menzies (has ST most of the way, not stunning but ok) all the way up to Henley rd. Turn left onto Henley and this brings you out onto E-YG rd. This puts you in prime position to do the antique shop loop descent and then go wherever you want.
Stevob this is the route I mentioned to you recently. You could do it from home and include the relevant parts of the Warrandyte loop we do.
I'm getting excited at the thought of doing that myself! Just not from home...


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Flat Rock Rd, yes I think we should spend a warm day riding in that area between Kangaroo Ground-St Andrews Rd and Heidelberg-Kinglake Rd to scope it out. I'm pretty sure we'll find something worthwhile in that area - remember how the track on the way to St Andrews market comes in from the west near the bus stop on KG-SA Rd? It's a big area and pretty handy to the shop.

As for Menzies, I remember you mentioned that a while back. Funny I've walked the trail along the Yarra from Osborne to Yarra River Ct a few times over the years and seen the track heading up Menzies. It's a bit out of my way so haven't been there with the bike. Did you know the track along the Yarra also goes the other way at Koornong and goes all the way to the end of Osborne to what looks like a commune-style village of strange tents? And there are chainring marks and log rollovers near that end too so someone's been riding there (probably not just hippies). Val and I often take our dog to Normans Reserve at the end of Bradleys Lane. Ahh I have an idea I might ride home from there one fine day to check out this new route of yours.

If you do a loop from Warrandyte you can come back through Kings and then via the bridle trail that starts halfway along Dawson on the way to Glenvern and ends south at the cemetery on E-YG Rd, although it's not a particularly exciting track at least it's away from the road.

Hud, maybe you should lead a ride along the Warrandyte tracks one day and we could head up and back Menzies as a bit of an extension, maybe even as far as Smiths Gully?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Definitely going to try that soon Hud. Or as soon as I'm back on the bike. Not riding thursday night for sure.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Flat rock road is still very rideable.
There is one small section that could do with some "pruning" but other than that it's all OK.
I was out there probably 2 months ago
Cowpat,
I have not checked out Ness lane our route up to the top taking in the most dirt is Watery gully rd which starts at the bus shelter on KG Wattle Glen rd opposite the end of Lorimer the rd actually heas west before going through a huge puddle(lake) and starting to climb up to Flat Rock rd this is just dirt rd climb no ST here. There is quite a bit of ST alongside Lorimer as you head down to KG- Wattle Glen Rd though.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

I Like Dirt said:


> ...our route up to the top taking in the most dirt is Watery gully rd


I'll try that next time. Going down Lorimer and up Watery Gully always sounded like a big detour out west then east again but on the map it doesn't really look any further - apart from going all the way down the hill and then up again, up that steep section just after the "lake" at the start - but secretly we all relish those interminably long steep gravelly climbs (at least that's what I've been told, but I may have misheard).


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

cowpat said:


> Did you know the track along the Yarra also goes the other way at Koornong and goes all the way to the end of Osborne to what looks like a commune-style village of strange tents?


I wonder if this track continues past the hippie tents and comes out onto Warrandyte -KG road. Because as you cross the bridge at Warrandyte there is a track off to the right immediately, it goes up steeply at the back of the houses - that back onto the river reserve. I pushed up it some years ago but turned around as it was too steep (in those days...) Looking at Google maps there is reserve all the way around here to the end of Osbourne rd. 
Hmm...


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Hud said:


> I wonder if this track continues past the hippie tents and comes out onto Warrandyte -KG road.


Not that I have seen, but maybe. It turns into an uncleared animal path almost immediately after the hippie tents and gets rougher and rougher and then peters out. But I might have missed an intersection.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

cowpat said:


> but secretly we all relish those interminably long steep gravelly climbs (at least that's what I've been told, but I may have misheard).


Steve been telling you stories me thinks


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

They're good for ya I tells ya. Now get out there and climb. And not in a bloody granny gear either.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

*Last weekend*

Stevob,
Sorry to hear you're in worse shape than first thought, but I'm not surprised that was quite some 'off', sorry 'nap'!.....and the GT proved its worth once again, less bruises than you! Now unless your arm's in a nappy or something, I can't think of a good reason for you not to be there on Thursday night, you know your reputation is on the line

Cowpat,
What were you thinking man? There we are all blown to pieces and you just go and do it all again.....and then toodle off home, its just not right! When we passed you, as we were leaving, we saw these two riders in hot pursuit. I was going to stop and offer assistance but your casual wave suggested all was well, I guess you just can't get enough victims. 
That was a great effort and it seems like you enjoyed it, maybe I need a little more training  
Thanx again guys for a great day of riding, can't wait 'till next time.
Cheers


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Carver96er said:


> Stevob,
> Sorry to hear you're in worse shape than first thought, but I'm not surprised that was quite some 'off', sorry 'nap'!.....and the GT proved its worth once again, less bruises than you! Now unless your arm's in a nappy or something, I can't think of a good reason for you not to be there on Thursday night, you know your reputation is on the line


I really suspect that I've cracked 2 ribs. There's been no improvement since Sunday. Sneezing causes expletives. So does coughing. So does laughing. Rolling over in bed is uncomfortable to say the least. Moving, bending, lifting, opening/closing doors is all great fun right now. Difficult to breathe deep properly, even _with_ the pain. Swelling is still there.

Having said that I don't think I'll waste my money/time on x-rays as there's nothing that can be done. I've got 6 days off now anyway, so we'll see how it progresses.

Reputation? For pushing myself too far maybe.

Time to listen to my body.:nono:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Stevob said:


> Reputation? For pushing myself too far maybe.


Never a bad one to have.

I've done this back in my youth (rugby league) and compression taping/strapping around the body - over the affected ribs and up toward the opposite shoulder front & back - helped a lot with sleeping. Since that's when you do your best healing I figured it was a good thing. Of course ... I din't have the level of body hair then that I do now. I can't imagine pulling all that tape off nowadays.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the tip NP, but I think I've got too much hair also


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

*Ribs remedy*

From my 3 'rib' experiences the best thing to do is go on anti-inflamitery medication (even if its only during the evening to help sleep) , and do the most minimal amount of lifting or strenuous work as possible. The less you do the quicker they heal.
All the best!:thumbsup:


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the ribs mate.
So you're telling me that laughter isn't the best medicine???:thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

not this time


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Stevob said:


> Thanks for the tip NP, but I think I've got too much hair also


Righto Steve, the best solution is to get yourself an Anaesthetist and get them to put in some intercostal nerve blocks, you'll sleep for days, and they should get you through the majority of the initial pain and inflammation.

Now after that very practical and accessible piece of advice (gotta love sarcasm), 1gm Paracetamol 4 tiems a day, with 400mg of Ibuprofen 4 times a day for at least the first week will get you some of the way there. If you need some more kick, get some Nurofen plus, it is the strongest over the counter pain reliever available, with just a little less codiene than Panadiene forte.

Always take the Ibuprofen with food, otherwise your stomach will hate you after a week of it!!

Good luck mate.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Good luck Steve and take it easy for a bit. I hope you recover swiftly.

And Doc, maybe you can help me out - I've been having these pains...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Mate, Waldog will sort you out big time. I've heard stories .....


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> Mate, Waldog will sort you out big time. I've heard stories .....


Ummm, not sure if that paints me in a good light? Oh well, i'll run with it.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

waldog said:


> Righto Steve, the best solution is to get yourself an Anaesthetist and get them to put in some intercostal nerve blocks, you'll sleep for days, and they should get you through the majority of the initial pain and inflammation.
> 
> Now after that very practical and accessible piece of advice (gotta love sarcasm), 1gm Paracetamol 4 tiems a day, with 400mg of Ibuprofen 4 times a day for at least the first week will get you some of the way there. If you need some more kick, get some Nurofen plus, it is the strongest over the counter pain reliever available, with just a little less codiene than Panadiene forte.
> 
> ...


Sleep for days huh? Sounds good to me, being a night shift worker.

I don't like taking pain killers of any sort at the best of times. In fact, this injury caused me to take some for the first time in over a year. There's something reassuring (to me) about feeling a little pain. It's my body telling me what's OK and what's not. I'll still use the anti-inflamatories when I have to though.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> ... I din't have the level of body hair then that I do now. I can't imagine pulling all that tape off nowadays.


I know exactly what you mean... I had my wrist strapped with Elastoplast for a few days this week... I now have a smooth patch on my lower forearm! It took about 20 minutes to get the sticky off. OUCH!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi all, I'm back in town and itching to get on the treadly.
This sat, I'm planning to start at W'arrandyte, do the above-mentioned route to Watson's Ck, maybe up Ridge, down Michell's then find our way over to do Casper's new trails if he can come, before heading back. Who's ready to start their Otway training?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> Who's ready to start their Otway training?


Crikey ... that sounds like the sort of ride I'll finish my Otway training on.

Actually planning a short jaunt out there on Sun as it starts to warm up again. Though that will depend on how this weekend's mission of cutting the arse off my house goes. I think I'll have to start a thread "What did we all NOT ride on the weekend" so I can post some pictures of renovation/extension ... just so I can feel like I'm doing something constructive while off the bike.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll be there in spirit Hud.

NP, that sounds like a good idea for a thread, but with WHY, not WHAT starting it.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Hud said:


> Hi all, I'm back in town and itching to get on the treadly.
> This sat, I'm planning to start at W'arrandyte, do the above-mentioned route to Watson's Ck, maybe up Ridge, down Michell's then find our way over to do Casper's new trails if he can come, before heading back. Who's ready to start their Otway training?


What time are you starting? And how long a loop? Hubby may be interested if I let him out  (We have a lunch to go to though..)


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I'd say it will go past lunch time. 40km at least -not sure as it's a 'new' ride. The usual start time is around 8.30 or 9.00. 
Have to see if anyone is interested first...


----------



## Ches (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm keen for a ride, would like to be finished by about 1. This shouldn't be a problem if we start early though. There is a slight chance i might have to work tomorrow, but will let you know by tonight. Doing some new trails out there would be excellent.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

ok we could probably start at 8am. Meet at the carpark near the bridge. Go through the roundabout at the bridge (heading for Ringwood) immediately turn left into carpark, it drops down to the river. Mrs H we could probably get back by 12 or 1 but it may be cutting it a bit fine for you. Is Mr H pretty fit?


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah, he's fit enough..  Cool! He/We'll be there at 8, I'll come back at 12 ish and we can head to lunch from W'dyte..


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Ok, got your pm. seeya there. Hope 4 hrs is enough...I suppose you can head towards us in the car if we are running late, bring a melways with you.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes to both of those


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Forgot to ask you last night Hud, did you do this ride on Saturday? I know the weather was a little inclement.

FWIW, I just went and did a reccy on those roads (in my new car) and other options for getting out to St A via Warrandyte.

The ride would go something like this...

From Warrandyte bridge, nice slow climb up to Osborne Rd. From here, it's mostly downhill sealed surface (no sidetracks), with a left into Hamilton, right into Koornong to just past where it turns into unsealed. There's an exit to the right before Koornong turns uphill again, this leads to a small carpark, which the track leads off. This track appears to be very nice, flowing single track, with a few unrideable logs, and a few rideable ones. There doesn't appear to be very many bikes using this track. It goes all the way to the intersection of Yarra River court & Menzies road.

Right onto Menzies and there's a sidetrack on the right, and it's a good climb up too, nothing too difficult though. Menzies does have sidetracks switching from side to side, but they're not always there. So some road riding on sealed surface. Where Menzies intersects Henley road is where there's a few options.

1) Turn left onto Henley, and after about 5 or 600 metres, relatively flat, with only a little short sidetrack on the rhs, you'll end up at Eltham Yarra Glen rd. Downhill just about all the way (~2.5km) to the antiques shop and is the easiest route.

2) Turn right onto Henley and after about 500 metres, turn left into Nicholas lane (completely unsealed) which is a no through road for cars, but bikes can easily get through. Downhill for a few hundred metres before 2 little climbs to warm you up again. No sidetrack on Nicholas lane at all, and it's then downhill all the way to where it intersects Eltham Yarra Glen road 1km before the antiques shop.

3) If you're feeling fit, continue past Nicholas road down Henley, all the way to Calwell rd (unsealed). Henely traverses a ridge for the most part, and decends nicely to Calwell. There's some sidetracks on the lhs of Henley which looked like some fun. Calwell road is mostly undulating with no sidetracks. Turn left at Westering and the test begins. There's an absolute bugger of a climb here, all on an unsealed road. Once at the highest part though, sidetracks can be found switching from side to side for the most part, all the way up to Ridge road, close to the top of it. From here, take your pic. 

I'd suggest travelling out via route #1 and returning via route #3. Otherwise it'd be a little difficult.

From start to finish, regardless of the route taken, it'd be a tough ride, and something I'd only attempt on a cooler day.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

More info for ya Stevob and all, to add to your reconn:

Actually there is a sort-of sidetrack option on Nicholas. Hud showed me a year ago or so - there's a bridle track that runs from about halfway along Nicholas to E-YG Rd (east to west) so you can do the downhill singletrack along E-YG to the Antique Shop which is fun. I think it's in the Melways. Steep climb up to E-YG Rd and the gully at the bottom is usually wet though so watch out.

The track you mention from the carpark at Osborne/Koornong goes both ways. Did you walk it in the other direction too (to the hippie tents)? Theoretically there is a reserve between 48 and 50 Osborne Rd that provides access to this end of the track but with the smell of candlewax and the hippie tents and me without my protective aluminium foil skull-cap I haven't been game to walk through it myself.

Don't know if I'll be making it out there on Saturday yet.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

cowpat said:


> More info for ya Stevob and all, to add to your reconn:
> 
> Actually there is a sort-of sidetrack option on Nicholas. Hud showed me a year ago or so - there's a bridle track that runs from about halfway along Nicholas to E-YG Rd (east to west) so you can do the downhill singletrack along E-YG to the Antique Shop which is fun.


I didn't see that despite my looking, which side of the road?


cowpat said:


> I think it's in the Melways. Steep climb up to E-YG Rd and the gully at the bottom is usually wet though so watch out.
> 
> The track you mention from the carpark at Osborne/Koornong goes both ways. Did you walk it in the other direction too (to the hippie tents)? Theoretically there is a reserve between 48 and 50 Osborne Rd that provides access to this end of the track but with the smell of candlewax and the hippie tents and me without my protective aluminium foil skull-cap I haven't been game to walk through it myself.
> 
> Don't know if I'll be making it out there on Saturday yet.


Thanks Cowpat. I didn't get out of the car at that carpark. I just walked the trail from the Menzies road end for a little bit, then turned around. There was a nice bloke walking some rather unfriendly and unleashed large dogs there.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Co-incidently I was on Henley rd today as well. A fully laden truck and trailer on that road is not ideal...
I was looking for trails as well as I dodged low trees and cars too. I still think the best way is down beside E-YG rd doing the 'antique shop loop' descent. It's a great trail Steve, dunno how you missed it.
As for Sat, MrH pulled out so John and I did a ride from the store.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I was only looking on the rhs as I came down E-YG from henley rd. Is it on the left?


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Stevob said:


> I was only looking on the rhs as I came down E-YG from henley rd. Is it on the left?


It would be on the left if you were going down Nicholas like you described. The Antique Shop descent is on the right if you're driving down E-YG from Henley to Alma/Ridge and is quite visible at times from the road.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

cowpat said:


> It would be on the left if you were going down Nicholas like you described. The Antique Shop descent is on the right if you're driving down E-YG from Henley to Alma/Ridge and is quite visible at times from the road.


I've also ridden this descent beside E-YG Road here with Hud and it's way fun (think it was my first ride out there). Looks like there's a fair few derailler-hungry twigs/stick/branches down on it now, but it would be great to incorporate it again one day as part of a loop starting at the shop. Is there any room for some roadside ST along Nicholas Ln coming uphill from Watsons Creek? Just to avoid a boring fireroad climb...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> Is there any room for some roadside ST along Nicholas Ln coming uphill from Watsons Creek? Just to avoid a boring fireroad climb...


It could be done as there's _just_ sufficient room between the road and the fenceline, however, it'd be a very twisty track, as there's plenty of trees. Not worth it imo, but a second look would confirm either way.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

We once rode Nicholas up to Carters as an alternative to the grassy V-ditch bridle trail. (J_775's pre baby days...) There was as much if not more climbing that way and it was awful.
Something else of interest is the wriggly road just south of Carters lane (see Googlemaps)
This is a flat aquaduct trail and it looks like it may be incorporated into Calwell and then branches of Calwell further east. We could see this flat trail winding around the hills from the other side of the vally (well along Henley rd) It's a stunning bit of country through there. Not sure if it's open to public access though.
I guess it's possible to joing up to Ridge rd somehow. (Though I don't see people branching off Ridge halfway down.)
Also on Henley rd where it crosses the creek near Oxley rd there is a Parks gate (with no dreaded signs on it) on the north side - maybe a link from Calwell through here?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hud said:


> This is a flat aquaduct trail and it looks like it may be incorporated into Calwell and then branches of Calwell further east. We could see this flat trail winding around the hills from the other side of the vally (well along Henley rd) It's a stunning bit of country through there. Not sure if it's open to public access though.


That aquaduct is marked in the Melway as prohibited access.


----------



## smc (Jan 26, 2006)

Anyone ride out St Andrews way on a Thursday night? I used to ride with friends in Christmas Hills where we developed a few good trails around Skyline Rd but they are all burnt and need considerable rebuilding. Been riding Yarra trails more recently but they are getting a bit boring and crowded now the weather is better. 

So if anyone feels like a ride on a Thursday night (start ~6:30pm) then it'd be great to have a tour guide!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Was it yourself and a mate that built those trails along with Errol? A few of us from on here did did stuff out there as well, all gone now unfortunately. Not sure where you live but you should come along on the Cog Cafe social rides in Mount Evelyn on a thursday night at 6:30. You'd be impressed I'm sure.


----------



## smc (Jan 26, 2006)

Hud said:


> Was it yourself and a mate that built those trails along with Errol? A few of us from on here did did stuff out there as well, all gone now unfortunately. Not sure where you live but you should come along on the Cog Cafe social rides in Mount Evelyn on a thursday night at 6:30. You'd be impressed I'm sure.


Yeah, Errol did most of the work near Skyline Rd we just tagged along and helped here and there. Errol still rides around Yarra Glen but hasn't ventured into much single track since the fires so we're looking for alternatives. Mt Evelyn is too far for me on a weeknight, coming from Sunshine. Christmas Hills isn't too bad - just along the Ring Rd.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Ah right I built the first half of what we called the Dam link track (From Errol's latest section to the dam) Cowpat built the 2nd half with the steep climb and benching.
Ohhh I miss those trails.

I could be up for a St A. ride on a thurs. I've only ever ridden out there once at night.

Has the Skyline road area recovered much?
There was never much there to begin with.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

smc said:


> So if anyone feels like a ride on a Thursday night (start ~6:30pm) then it'd be great to have a tour guide!


I often ride out there on a Thursday arvo when the weather is nice and could meet up, although next week I'll hopefully be at Plenty Gorge with nuclear_powered and Daz. 'Course you can join us there too if you like.


----------



## smc (Jan 26, 2006)

Sounds good, will get Errol and some other guys organised and try and meet up for a Thursday ride. Plenty Gorge could be interesting also.


----------



## MELCHCH (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi there,

Newbie to this thread and relative newbie to MTBing (13 months). Just did the surfcoast 3hr and full on training for the Otway 100 is about to commence. I live in Warrandyte and am pretty familiar with most of the tracks around that area (although you don't know what you don't know) but would love to hook up with some of you guys and explore tracks so I can link Warrandyte and StAndrews. Will be watching with interest when the next ride is on if that's OK.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome MELCHCH. The more the merrier! :thumbsup: 

How'd you go at the Surfcoast?

St Andrews is an excellent training ground for The Otway 100. Heaps of climbs there.

I'm planning a St Andrews ride for next monday afternoon, around lunchtime onwards, for those who are interested.


----------



## MELCHCH (Oct 25, 2009)

Stevob said:


> Welcome MELCHCH. The more the merrier! :thumbsup:
> 
> How'd you go at the Surfcoast?
> 
> ...


Thanks Stevob,

Went okay at the surfcoast for a first race, 33rd in 3hr male solo. Hit the wall at about 2 1/2hrs.

I'm not available next Monday but am available most afternoons from 4pm onwards and most weekends, especially Saturdays. Will keep my eye out for upcoming rides.

Thanks again.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

MELCHCH said:


> Thanks Stevob,
> 
> Went okay at the surfcoast for a first race, 33rd in 3hr male solo. Hit the wall at about 2 1/2hrs.
> 
> ...


Cool. There's always rides being posted here.

What was the Surfcoast course like? Rocky, smooth, flowing, sandy, hilly, flat, very technical? I'm dying to find out. I wanted to do it, but couldn't due to injury.

Good result btw. Races are addictive.


----------



## MELCHCH (Oct 25, 2009)

Stevob said:


> What was the Surfcoast course like? Rocky, smooth, flowing, sandy, hilly, flat, very technical? I'm dying to find out. I wanted to do it, but couldn't due to injury.


I really enjoyed the course. I just thought there was a really good mix of everything. Some fun, fast downhill, technical/rocky downhill, a couple of good little pinches. There was a bit of sand towards the end on a couple of corners but not too bad. There were two REALLY bumpy downhill runs (loose your (my) drink bottle bumpy!) but all in all great variety.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Sounds like it was fun. FWIW, the best course I've raced on has been Forest. Nice surface, great berms, albeit a bit muddy. Really looking forward to finishing the Otway Odyssey there.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Melchch, sat AM is my usual ride time as you may have noticed.
I see a ride brewing for this weekend.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

MELCHCH said:


> I'm not available next Monday but am available most afternoons from 4pm onwards and most weekends, especially Saturdays. Will keep my eye out for upcoming rides.


Forecast for Wednesday is sunny and 25. I'm planning to head out to St Andrews in the arvo for a ride, should be at the shop somewhere soon after 3:30 but could meet up later if you can make it.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

cowpat said:


> Forecast for Wednesday is sunny and 25. I'm planning to head out to St Andrews in the arvo for a ride, should be at the shop somewhere soon after 3:30 but could meet up later if you can make it.


Andrew (MrH) is keen for a St Andew's ride if that's OK? He can be at (Smith's Gully?) shop by 3:30.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

That's it, Smiths Gully shop, corner of Clintons Rd and Kangaroo Ground - St Andrews Rd.

We'll tentatively make it 3:30, later if CHCH is able to join us.

Here: http://maps.google.com.au/maps?f=d&....619891,145.263162&spn=0.011404,0.025706&z=16


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

I'd be keen for an early ride Sat, Sun or Mon this weekend if anyone's up for it. 

(early like 8 at the shop...)

I loved the 6hr, pity I felt like crap, been coughing my lungs up since. Great variety on the track, great atmosphere !


----------



## MELCHCH (Oct 25, 2009)

Can't do Wednesday, thanks cowpat, but am def keen for Sat AM ride Hud.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

8am sat may work for me, but will have to confirm.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

cowpat said:


> That's it, Smiths Gully shop, corner of Clintons Rd and Kangaroo Ground - St Andrews Rd.
> 
> We'll tentatively make it 3:30, later if CHCH is able to join us.
> 
> Here: http://maps.google.com.au/maps?f=d&....619891,145.263162&spn=0.011404,0.025706&z=16


Thanks, I've passed on the details to him


----------



## smc (Jan 26, 2006)

Reconstruction of "Errol's" trails have begun again, about 2km done so far, it's pretty intense riding, we did a 6km test ride up and down the trail and averaged 9km/h... riding there this Thurs night 6:30pm.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Great! Who is doing the work? Are you managing to re-do them on the old lines?
Will have to organise a working bee out there.


----------



## smc (Jan 26, 2006)

Errols doing most the work, there were 4 of us there on Sunday, a lot of it retraces the old track but some has had to be modified due to trees fallen or trees gone missing.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

I'll try to meet up on Thursday. Skyline Rd I suppose?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I might be there too.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Stevob said:


> The ride would go something like this...
> 
> From Warrandyte bridge, nice slow climb up to Osborne Rd. From here, it's mostly downhill sealed surface (no sidetracks), with a left into Hamilton, right into Koornong to just past where it turns into unsealed. There's an exit to the right before Koornong turns uphill again, this leads to a small carpark, which the track leads off. This track appears to be very nice, flowing single track, with a few unrideable logs, and a few rideable ones. There doesn't appear to be very many bikes using this track. It goes all the way to the intersection of Yarra River court & Menzies road.
> 
> ...


Val dropped me off at Warrandyte yesterday (on the way home from Lysterfield). I kind-of did what Stevob suggested up there:

Up KG-Warrandyte Rd to Osbourne. There's some tracks/dirt footpaths but mainly bitumen.

Down Osbourne to nearly the end. Don't turn off at Hamilton. Almost at the court at the end on the right there's a lane that obviously doesn't belong to the houses on either side. Down this and rightish when it turns into singletrack (left leads to the hippie tents). A nice track although a couple of fallen trees. Would be very nice if cleared a little. Some steps, but in this direction they're downhill and rideable. The track ends and you pop out at Koornong.

Turn right onto Koornong, down the road a bit and then into the carpark on the right and follow the track. At one stage you'll get to a Y - go right down the smaller track. You'll pop out at Menzies in the gully. Again a few fallen trees with chainring marks on them.

Up Menzies to Henley. There's bridle trail/singletrack on the road easement for about half of it.

I went left at Henley to E-YG Rd then down the Antique Shop descent. No singletrack worth mentioning along Henley. I also went right and had a look for the east end of Carters Lane, but seems it is closed off along with the Aqueduct track (which according to Ross may one day be opened to bikes).

Overall the trip to Smiths Gully was easier than I expected (Menzies always looked really steep from below, but it ain't so). I didn't keep track of the time but it might be somewhere around 1.5 - 2 hours to get to the Shop. Nice little trip with some new tracks.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

TBC friday, but it looks like there will be a ride happening from the Store this saturday morning. Hoping to roll from 7.30. Should be a swift 3 hr ride.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Looking to wear off some turkey and pudding on Boxing Day out here. Wingy is keen so we'll throw a 50km ride his way...

As usual - to be confirmed.


----------



## wingy (Sep 13, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MTB Dan (Jan 5, 2009)

After last night's FAIL at riding with cowpat at Plenty River Gorge, I think i'll work on my fitness a bit more


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

lol

we've all been there


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Stevo do you think I'd slow this ride down too much?
Keen to come along just don't want to slow you guys down too much


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Sure come along, Steve hasn't said yes yet, so get in first so he can't complain.
There's sure to be bulging bellies all round, so the pace shouldn't be too hot.
Would be good to finally meet you as well.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Cheers Hud,
I was thinking the same - about time I met up with you blokes

What time are you thinking?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I told Wingy 8:30, should be ok for all? We were planning a reasonably big ride but no pressure on pace or we can shorten it.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Hud said:


> I told Wingy 8:30, should be ok for all? We were planning a reasonably big ride but no pressure on pace or we can shorten it.


Cheers mate 
At the store at 8:30


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Hmm..Just heard the store is going to close at 12 noon. Without the post ride coffe etc. we'll be wasted.
Should we make it....7:30:eekster:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I Like Dirt said:


> Stevo do you think I'd slow this ride down too much?
> Keen to come along just don't want to slow you guys down too much


Well if I come, it'll be at the end of a night shift, so you may find me leaning on some trees from time to time pushing z's, so you'll be fine. I might even taste _your_ dust for once.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

7:30 is Ok for me

I doubt you'd eat my dust Stevo but camera's at the ready


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Ok 7:30 it is. Get your kit ready the night before and sleep for an extra 0.5 hrs.
Seeya there.

Meet at Smiths Gully shop, corner of Clintons Rd and Kangaroo Ground - St Andrews Rd.
Pretty sure it's map 263 in the melways,


----------



## ditchart (Oct 12, 2009)

If I can shake this head cold by saturday, I'll pop along to keep I Like Dirt company at the tail end.
I should have slightly more fitness than the 1st ride I did with you guys so it will be good to compare.
Hopefully catch you Saturday at 7.30.

Brett


----------



## wingy (Sep 13, 2006)

ditchart said:


> If I can shake this head cold by saturday, I'll pop along to keep I Like Dirt company at the tail end.
> I should have slightly more fitness than the 1st ride I did with you guys so it will be good to compare.
> Hopefully catch you Saturday at 7.30.
> 
> Brett


Mate I rode with Hud and John today with a head cold and they were very gentle on me. I'm sure to be at the back of the pack so the company would be appreciated. 7:30 is cool as long as there is coffee afterwards.


----------



## ditchart (Oct 12, 2009)

+1 for the coffee afterwards


----------



## wingy (Sep 13, 2006)

My head cold has slammed me today. I am going to take a couple of codrals and show up tomorrow anyway. I may just bail out early though.


----------



## ditchart (Oct 12, 2009)

After my half pike with a twist over the bars, I rolled back to the shop. Had a coffee and waited for you guys but I guess you were having to much fun on those tracks.

Home now battered and bruised and hoping that the ribs are bruised rather than cracked. Thanks for showing me around St Andrews and after a bit more training & fitness, I'll be back.

Thanks Hud.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

No worries mate. If you really wanted a coffee so bad you could've just pulled out and gone back to the shop..
We got back around 11. Good to catch up again - and to finally meet I like Dirt.


----------



## DMonster (Sep 22, 2005)

I am in Research visiting from Perth with my bike for the next 9 days and would like to ride some of the local trails with you 'locals' as a guide. 

I would be keen to ride either Saturday or Sunday this weekend and if anyone is free during the week for a ride then send me a PM.

Let me know what is happening ride wise.

Cheers

Damian


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

If anyone's looking to ride out at St Andrews tomorrow and wants to beat the heat I'm heading out at the silly time of 6:30 am (like all the roadies ).


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi guys, 

Been riding up around St Andrews / Christmas Hills for a few months. I now know why it is called Christmas HILLS!!

Was out early this morning doing 30ks or so and heading down Ridge Rd back to my car when someone called out behind then passed me like I was going backwards(!). A few minutes later I get to the bottom of Ridge Rd and he is there. He introduces himself as Casper and gives me a few tips on riding in the area and to have a look at this forum.

Nice meeting you Casper. Thanks for the tips!! See everyone on the trails!!


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice to meet you too jossa, I hope you find some good ideas for riding at St Andrews. Also have a chat to Ross at the Smiths Gully store if you're up that way one day.

Every now and then there's an mtbr group ride out there - all welcome - keep an eye out on this thread.


----------



## MELCHCH (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Hud,

Saw over on the Rotorburn forums your planned ride this Sat. Are you guys open to a tag-a-long?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Sure. The 'Epic Kinglake thread' has the details.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Thought I should mention that part of the trail behind the shop is closed. Part of the trail goes on private property. While the landowner has been cool with the trail going through, she has the property up for sale and wants mtb's to keep out. The alternative is to turn right at the top of the switchbacks (established trail) follow it to the end and there is a short bushbash uphill to the right -rejoining the main trail.
Ross is hoping to reopen the trail if the new owners are friendly.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Wasn't Shop Track going to be closed anyway? Or just the bit you mentioned?


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

8am Monday at the shop anyone?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Should be good to go Casnell.


----------



## JX8P (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi guys, 

i am waiting for for my bike to get sent over fron NZ, but i am keen to try and get on some rides, i dont have a car but will see what i can do, perhaps other dont have cars and we can mission out togeather to get to the riding zones?

chur

Elliot


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

JX8P said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i am waiting for for my bike to get sent over fron NZ, but i am keen to try and get on some rides, i dont have a car but will see what i can do, perhaps other dont have cars and we can mission out togeather to get to the riding zones?
> 
> ...


A few of the regular riders of that 'loop' off this forum are doing the Otway Odessy this weekend. However I'm sure once the legs have recovered there'll be plenty of keen riders to show you around. Stay posted! 
BTW. What area of Melbourne are you in?


----------



## JX8P (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi, sounds good, i am in Ashburton, out east.


----------



## Piker (Sep 18, 2005)

Hud said:


> Thought I should mention that part of the trail behind the shop is closed. Part of the trail goes on private property. While the landowner has been cool with the trail going through, she has the property up for sale and wants mtb's to keep out. The alternative is to turn right at the top of the switchbacks (established trail) follow it to the end and there is a short bushbash uphill to the right -rejoining the main trail.
> Ross is hoping to reopen the trail if the new owners are friendly.


Thanks Hud, I took a mate out there for a last minute Sun night ride couple weeks ago and got stuck in the dark. Went back to top of switchbacks and went right, but ended up in same gully that the private property is on? Hope the new owners are relaxed...


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Right. I posted this up on Ross' advice but I think you may be correct. IIRC if you push directly up the hill on your right after the trail tapers away you will avoid the private property. - Rather than the following the contour as you may have. To be honest it's been too long since I've done that trail to remember clearly.

Good to hear that you are getting some rides in.


----------



## JX8P (Feb 17, 2010)

any keen for some missions around the city? still waiting for my bike but thought id keep asking!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah mate, they are happening all the time, but a bike will help.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

*Sorry for the long post but.....*

This is a copy of an email I have recently recieved.
Thought that a few of the guys on here would be interested in what is going on as well as having some input 
Just a quick note to bring people up to date with what is happening on the trails out at ST Andrews/ Smiths Gully / Christmas Hills

Last week we had a meeting with the Council, Parks Victoria and a selection of riders representing different MTB groups

The good news is that we have an "in Principle" agreement on most of the trails that we suggested.

Trails include

Boomers / Yangai reserve from the access gate all the way to the creek

Motchalls rd to Clintons rd link track

Rob Roy reserve from the top of Rob Roy rd down to happy valley track - Often referred to as the "goat track"

When these are connected they form a good loop. The only boring part of this is from the water tank at the top of One tree hill rd back down. We are currently looking at some way of linking back to the top of Rob Roy so it can come back down the Clintons rd track.

Ridge rd from the Sugarloaf reseviour gate to watsons creek was also agreed to

Matt Stone also started penciling in some trails around Pidgeon bank rd. I am keen to look at developing a loop around this area as well

The trails that were not agreed to instantly were

The link behind the Smiths gully store across to Bluehouse rd. This has several issues including passing through private property and some wet forest reserve. Wet forest seems to be an issue with the environmental manager at council

Bunjil reserve. This is currently a sticking point. At the moment Bunjil has be put in the too hard basket with the theory that we will get the others sorted out first and then look at Bunjil.

The focus at the moment is creating loop tracks. The council has no issue with any of the roadside tracks and is happy to work with us to improve the safety and access of these track. Basically if is zoned a road reserve then the environmental impact is low and we have better chance to get a trail through.

We still need to do some work in the lower sections of the shire. In particular I am looking for input as to good loops and links around Diamond Creek, Eltham and also heading over towards Warrandyte. 
Ideally if people can lay their hands on a GPS that can record I can get the file into the Council's mapping system.

The other thing I am currently looking for is photos and notes of areas that you see that require maintenance. Areas such as the bottom of Boomers / Yangai where it enters the creek has work to be done as it is currently badly scoured out. The council is happy to work with us to get these things fixed. The important thing to remember is there is very little money allocated of this type of work so it will a fair bit of volunteers input.

The long term intention is to have 4-5 loops that are well defined and signposted. These will be rated as per the IMBA standard ( green, blue, black etc) and have a trail map at the shop. Obviously this will not cover every piece of single track in the district but it will give people some options.

If anyone has anything else to offer regarding trails and MTB riding in the area please fell free to pass it on and i can mention it at the next meeting. We are planning for another MTB workshop with council in about 4-6 weeks. Alll are welcome


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Well done, it's such a good area it's nice to know it's being slowly legalised.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

GREAT work - thanks.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Excellent stuff Mike!
Who is the sender of the email?


----------



## with_the_band (Jun 20, 2008)

Funny I know a couple of the people on the council you are talking about, the two Pat's. 
I was chatting to them about it on Saturday at the St Andrews market.

Their good people but they don't seem all that fond of MotorCross riders  (can't really blame them)


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I wouldn't be suprised if the steep bit of Bunjil down to the creek is cut off, but I can't see the top section around to Rodger road being a problem.
Pretty sure the Long Gully section is on an easement so that should be ok as well. There is potential for an extension along to 5 ways but it is very steep there.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

I Like Dirt said:


> ... there is very little money allocated of this type of work so it will a fair bit of volunteers input.


No problems there. A lot of trails out there have been hand built by riders anyway!


----------



## with_the_band (Jun 20, 2008)

anyone up for a ride this Saturday? Tracks should be dry enough and they won't be dusty


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Working, but have fun anyway. Should be some good grip out there.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Got something else on this sat. I should be free the following sat. if you get no takers this time.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Heading out on Sunday
7:30 am at the store
Planning to do about 25km
Cheers


----------



## with_the_band (Jun 20, 2008)

7.30 ouch. I'd like to be there. I'll call or txt you if I'm coming (it's Kristian btw)


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah I'm a morning person
And I have family stuff to do later on


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Saturday forecast: Sunny and 22. Hmmm....


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

I saw that, and combined with wife working that morning, was having similar thoughts - only for Blue Lake. I'd be potentially keen for St A, but I'm way rusty. I make rust look rusty.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

*Heading out there Sunday*

8am at the store
Probably do about 25km loop with what could a fairly mixed bunch of riders

all welcome


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Fancy that. I was just logging on to post that I was riding from the store on saturday, 8:30.
So you now you have a choice people.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I could see this coming from a mile off. hehe.

I'll be doing Sunday, with possibly one more to tag along. I might even contemplate riding from home.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Stevob said:


> I might even contemplate riding from home.


Dunno there Steve ... you might actually work up a sweat. Could be dangerous.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> Dunno there Steve ... you might actually work up a sweat. Could be dangerous.


I've gotta wear in my new eggbeater cleats somehow.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

The 'Sunday 8am' ride might be the go for Shaun and I. Will keep an eye on weather and motivation! Haven't SA since a couple of weeks B4 OO, I'm missing it.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Hud said:


> Fancy that. I was just logging on to post that I was riding from the store on saturday, 8:30.
> So you now you have a choice people.


"MTBR St Andrews thread - supplying all your MTB options"

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

No-one had replied anyway, but I'm just saying that our little group is doing the Lake Mountain/Buxton ride in the morning instead. :thumbsup:


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Damn, I just sent you msg saying I was coming to the St A ride. I only just got my bike back together after some much needed work. Oh well, looks like it's You Yangs or something instead.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Andrew heading over to St A's for 8am..


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the offer! I'm in. I need a guide as I've only ridden there once, over a year a ago. I'll see him there at 8.

Paul


----------



## Tibbsy (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi all

I'm new to the area, living in Panton Hill. Thanks to everyone who posted trails in the area, it's been really helpful. 

I now have a few routes that I frequent:

Shorter routes

- Booker, broad acres, motchells then back through bookers.
- Through Panton hill, Alma, Long gully, bookers.

Longer routes

- Booker, broad acres, motchells, climb Turnung, long gully then back through bookers.
- Through Panton hill, Alma, Ridge road to the top then back, Long gully, bookers.

Cheers


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Boomers? I hope you haven't missed the excellent singletrack loop in One Tree Hill and Mitchells Track up to Sugarloaf/Ridge Road on your longer rides.


----------



## ducka (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi people,
Heard about Smiths Gully trails for the first time a couple of weeks ago and went out there for a ride this morning. Started at Boomers Reserve and mainly descended for a few minutes all the way to a 5 way intersection that included Long Gully Road as one of the roads. Spent the next hour riding various hilly roads looking for more ST but had no luck so headed home. Would love to head out there again and was hoping to ride with people who know where more the trails are. Is anyone familiar with the area planning a ride there soon? I don't mind doing some hill work and my current fitness level would get me through at least 40k's. Cheers


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

ducka said:


> Hi people,
> Is anyone familiar with the area planning a ride there soon? I don't mind doing some hill work and my current fitness level would get me through at least 40k's. Cheers


I was thinking of riding out there next Sunday morning (if Rik can make it). You're welcome to join us. Will confirm later this week.


----------



## ducka (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks Cowpat! That would be great. I'll stay tuned.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

If I survive Forrest I'm keen for next Sunday too.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

me too, plus another two. maybe.


----------



## Tibbsy (Apr 4, 2009)

Cowpat - Where exactly is the "singletrack loop in One Tree Hill and Mitchells Track"?


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

One tree Hill loop can start from the top of Rob roy Hill Climb- near the gategoes down to happy valley tk along there for a bit then back up
Alternatively take Happy valley Tk toward Eltham YG rd turn onto ST at Bus Shelter cross Ford over big rollover Cross YG rd onto Mitchells track whaich takes you up to Sugarloaf top of Ridge Rd


----------



## Tibbsy (Apr 4, 2009)

I Like Dirt - Thanks!!! Scouted the trail in the car this afternoon, think I will now ride boomers, broad acres, one tree hill, mitchells, ridge, alma. Should be a great long ride!!

Thanks again


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Bunjil Reserve is an alternative way back to KG-STA Road rather than Alma. May trails through there, though not as well maintained as the others described above.


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

Tibbsy said:


> I Like Dirt - Thanks!!! Scouted the trail in the car this afternoon, think I will now ride boomers, broad acres, one tree hill, mitchells, ridge, alma. Should be a great long ride!!
> 
> Thanks again


Tibbsy,

Did this on early Sunday morning, except Mitchells as it started to belt down rain so I wussed it and rode along tar E-YG Rd and up Simpson to Ridge Rd. By then the rain had stopped so back on dirt down Ridge!! About 25kms.

Good ride, bit of everything. Sunday was wet, muddy and slippery!

jossa


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

*Track Maintenance*

Guys,
it looks like the wheels are starting to turn and there will soon be a working bee on trails out here. 
We will even have some funds to spend
I'd like to get thoughts on where we should concentrate on - this is maintenance to make tracks sustainable 
The 2 places that are being talked about are the bottom of boomers - into the gully before the road and the link track from Motchalls up to Clintons/ Rob Roy at the muddy dip - probably some board walk across here.
I'm also wondering about some armouring near the bottom of Ridge as I've noticed its getting a litte blown out -just near Stevo's favourite Tree.
Thoughts?
I'll post up here when the work is scheduled as I know that a few guys on here want to be involved


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I Like Dirt said:


> just near Stevo's favourite Tree.


I love _all_ trees thank you. It just seems that some don't like _me_.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

I Like Dirt said:


> Guys,I'd like to get thoughts on where we should concentrate on - this is maintenance to make tracks sustainable
> 
> ...bottom of boomers - into the gully before the road and the link track from Motchalls up to Clintons/ Rob Roy at the muddy dip - probably some board walk across here.
> 
> I'm also wondering about some armouring near the bottom of Ridge as I've noticed its getting a litte blown out -just near Stevo's favourite Tree.


Thankfully the tracks around St Andrews are pretty hardy.

Yes and yes to the two muddy bits. Plus the muddy dip between the Bluehouse singletrack and Fiveways. And maybe some gravel on the Bluehouse singletrack in the boggy puddles.

Re the tree. I'm not sure which tree that is but if it's the one I think it is then it might be better to reroute the track to the left to avoid it altogether. My personal opinion is that armouring/berms/jumps/rollovers and other "mountain bike park" trickery are not in the style of riding expected at St Andrews and would detract from its character. Narrow singletrack and hills.

Is there a way of rerouting Shop Track so it follows the reserve and avoids all private property?

Some way to keep dirtbikes away from Mitchells Track, especially on the rooty bit near the dam? A bit of 1/2 inch wire-rope fencing and a double log trap (a la You Yangs)?

Motschalls/Gills - (more) herbicide on the blackberries?

And that swampy crossing on the Bunjil track could do with some duckboarding. The one with the blackberries and the concrete pipe.

Then there's another swampy crossing the horses chew up on Cracknells, though hardly anyone rides there.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Great to hear about the progress being made. There was also talk previously about putting new tracks in - a singletrack along the edge of Eltham-YG Road was suggested. Any word on this?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Casper's pretty much just thought of all the places I could think of and more. All those places would require not too much effort if there were enough hands/shovels etc.

I hope the timing works and I'm able to help out.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

So anyone up for a ride on Sunday morning? I can't guarantee it won't get wet. I'm heading out there with Trav.

If Stevob's up he'll probably lead...but I've got in mind the following route: Shop, Clintons, Motschalls, Gills, E-YG to One Tree Hill, Micks Loop, Mitchells Track, Ridge Rd, Alma, Long Gully, Bluehouse, (Boomers if we're up to it), Shop. I'd guess about 30 km.

Meet at Smiths Gully store, here: http://maps.google.com.au/maps?f=d&...7.622594,145.26535&spn=0.024304,0.061798&z=15

Time? I'd go for 10 o'clock to avoid any fog and the worst of the cold, but those who are family-bound may want it to be closer to 8 - votes please.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

John© said:


> Great to hear about the progress being made. There was also talk previously about putting new tracks in - a singletrack along the edge of Eltham-YG Road was suggested. Any word on this?


If we're talking new tracks...where to start there are so many options...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

cowpat said:


> So anyone up for a ride on Sunday morning? I can't guarantee it won't get wet. I'm heading out there with Trav.
> 
> If Stevob's up he'll probably lead...but I've got in mind the following route: Shop, Clintons, Motschalls, Gills, E-YG to One Tree Hill, Micks Loop, Mitchells Track, Ridge Rd, Alma, Long Gully, Bluehouse, (Boomers if we're up to it), Shop. I'd guess about 30 km.
> 
> ...


I'm not a very good leader in that area Cowpat. Most people end up hating me when i lead at St.A.

I'd prefer 8am, but that's just me.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

8am gets my vote
I'll pass on the comments re maintenance


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

8 o'clock it is then. I fear we may repeat the first bit of post#1 in this thread!



Hud said:


> Well it was cold and foggy, we heard later it didn't get to 10 degrees!
> Mitchell and I arrived at the general store at 11.30. The ride took 3.5 hours but this included multiple stops for teething problems with the new bike, photos, and some back tracking when we got a bit lost. We both weren't feeling great either so the ride should've been around three hours. Lots of singletrack, the odd fire road, back country gravel roads and some tar. Lots of climbs and descents. Good views normally but damp and dripping today. Quite fun riding in the foggy stillness. Got back to the general store and had a well-deserved tall cappacino and gourmet pie in front of an open fire, nice!
> Store owner is a MTB'er and he sat with us for 15 mins talking MTB...


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Did You check the date of post #1 - It'll will be pretty close to the 3 year anniversary of that ride!!

at the moment I don't think there's much difference between 8 am and 10 am temp wise


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

I Like Dirt said:


> Did You check the date of post #1 - It'll will be pretty close to the 3 year anniversary of that ride!!
> 
> at the moment I don't think there's much difference between 8 am and 10 am temp wise


Hey yeah cool, it's the "Mtbr St Andrews Third Anniversary Ride"

I think you're right. 8, 10, 11:30 will be all the same - darn cold! Good thing about all the hills.


----------



## with_the_band (Jun 20, 2008)

I think I'll come along too. 8am brrr... have to remember the woolies, probably too late to vote for 10 

In regards to new track I reckon that it would be great if we could avoid that big stretch on the Kangaroo Ground - Yarra Glen road. I think most of the land down the hill is private property but surely the council own some 'buffer' land. It would be sweet to not have to stress about cars running up your arse.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Think you mean Eltham-Yarra Glen Road. And yeah, I too would rather ride down in the scrub along the creek than on a road that advertises how many motorcyclists have died along it - a number I'm sure I've seen go up since we've been riding along it.

In the times I've ventured down in there, there's HEAPS of potential for trail building. I reckon we bring it up pretty early on in any meetings (ILD? Are there meetings?) so we can start on it ASAP. I think a lot of the land between the creek and the road is not private. Some of it close to the creek is part of the Watsons Creek reserve, but on the maps I've seen there's a definite white strip between the road and the reserve.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

A track on E-YG Rd from Gills to Clintons could go along the right/south side on the road reserve. That wouldn't be as nice to ride being nearer the road but would be very easy to scratch out.

PS: check the interactive map at www.land.vic.gov.au for info on road reserves, crown land etc. but note that licences and tenure are not listed (have to pay for that).


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

cowpat said:


> A track on E-YG Rd from Gills to Clintons could go along the right/south side on the road reserve.


Too hilly.

You knew it was coming


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm going to have to give Sunday a miss I'm afraid - reno's trump a ride
Hope fully i get out on Monday

NP I have not been invited to any meetings yet I do know that Brendan is meeting with guys from Nillumbik council today though
I have only been in Email contact recently
On the E-YG rd we need ST from Ridge to Clintons correct?
I'll try to push on getting a meeting going where a few more voices can be heard


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

*The break away ... again*

Just spoke to Brendan re trail maintenance
We are meeting at the shop on Monday at 8am to go out and recce on what works need to be done etc.
One thing that he mentioned re the Motchalls - Clintons muddy section is that if we continue the track a little further cross over then traverse up the hill instead of straight up this won't follow the fall line and lead to a more sustainale trail.
We also discussed forming a group to make this more formal T
The aim of the ride on Monday is to work out what we need - the council want a shopping list next week.
If you're interested and can make it on Monday great if not I'll try to book up a meeting time with Brendan and we'll see if we can get an organisation going.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

cowpat said:


> 8 o'clock it is then. I fear we may repeat the first bit of post#1 in this thread!


I'll be there at 8, cold and muddy will be good for me - just entered the Tour de Timor !


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Actually I've just been along the Yarra Ice Skating Rink and it was 'orrible - I'm going to St Andrews tomorrow on the way to King Lake on the roadie!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

casnell said:


> Actually I've just been along the Yarra Ice Skating Rink and it was 'orrible -


Curious to know what condition you _thought_ it'd be in.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

I Like Dirt said:


> Just spoke to Brendan re trail maintenance
> We are meeting at the shop on Monday at 8am to go out and recce on what works need to be done etc.


Might be able to make it on Monday. I've got Tuesday free if that's suitable. BTW what is Brendan's role?



I Like Dirt said:


> One thing that he mentioned re the Motchalls - Clintons muddy section is that if we continue the track a little further cross over then traverse up the hill instead of straight up this won't follow the fall line and lead to a more sustainale trail.


I agree.



I Like Dirt said:


> ...reno's trump a ride


First we lost N_P...the disease is spreading.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm still up, as is Duncan & Rik.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Andrew will be coming along on Sunday


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

cowpat said:


> Might be able to make it on Monday. I've got Tuesday free if that's suitable. BTW what is Brendan's role?
> 
> Tuesday's no good for me
> Brendan has been working with council on the rec trails comitte
> ...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

cowpat said:


> First we lost N_P...the disease is spreading.


At least it's not terminal though 

Our house is a different colour for the first time since we've owned it, and probably for the first time in 30 years. Hooking up stormwater tomorrow since it will hopefully stop flowing, putting archs around the bi-folds as well, then finishing off WIR ... hopefully the next 2 days see a lot of things finished off. Unfortunately this means no ride tomorrow morning for me. Might head to Blue Lake on Mon with Daz if anyone's keen.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Well I did have a little sigh as I went past on the roadie and recognised a few cars...


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

casnell said:


> Well I did have a little sigh as I went past on the roadie and recognised a few cars...


Silly boy. Tracks were in great shape. A bit of slop on a couple of dips but as always the tracks at St Andrews have held up very well in the wet. If you must compare it to the Yarra Trails think Hans Loop not the bogfest down at river level.



I Like Dirt said:


> Hope to see you there on Monday


I'll be there at 8, but I have to leave at 10. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Just been catching up on all that's happening. Great to hear about this meeting but looks like I won't be able to make it.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Saw this posted on rotorburn: :madman:


Warning: Ridge Rd (Watsons Creek/Sugarloaf) anti MTB tricks n treats.

Just a warning for those riding out north east around the good old Sugarloaf Dam loop.
The Ridge Rd single track has been layered with nasty anti mtb tricks as I found out today.
Nails, tacks, rope strung between trees, juicy logs placed just right for your enjoyment at speed.
I managed to remove most of what I could see but keep an eye out as it was getting dark.
Ride safe.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Makes me angry that.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Thinking of riding St A on Sunday 8am. Any takers?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

St Andrews ride is off. Heading out to the new stuff instead for 8:30 start.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Riding St Andrews this Saturday 8am at the shop. All welcome.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Doing the full loop? 40ish kays? will be there if I'm well enough.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hud said:


> Doing the full loop? 40ish kays? will be there if I'm well enough.


Dunno how much we'll be doing, but I want to have a crack at the track up Mineshaft. There's five or six of us going already.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Have other plans but if they fall through will be there.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm sure you'll be trying to collapse those other plans Casper...


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Found it!


----------



## tumble_downs (Sep 4, 2008)

*My Loop*

Hi all,

There hasn't been much posted for a while, so I thought I'd list my regular loop and invite any advice on improving it.

I start at the shop, head down the Clintons ST, all the way to the corner of Rob Roy, turn right down along Clintons and take the ST until it comes out somewhere around Gills Road.

The next part is a little messy, but I ride east along the Eltham-YG Rd and turn left into Clintons. Over the bridge I turn right into the Parks Vic access road, and either climb back to the top to begin the downhill ST from Rob Roy Road to the Happy Valley Track, or turn into left the fantastic singletrack near the beginning which also goes back to the Happy Valley Track, I wish I could work out a way of going both.

At the Happy Valley Track, I turn back towards the Eltham -YG Road, cross over the begin the ascent along Mitchell's ST, and then down the Ridge Rd singletrack (almost ran over a snake yesterday).

Left at the bottom along the Eltham-YG road bridleway, cross over to the KG cemetery, and then back towards Dawson using the horse trail. Left up the Dawson ST, across to Watery Gully Road, and right into Flat Rock road (plenty of ST but needs to be ridden a bit more in some sections).

When I hit Cherry Tree Road I turn right (boring, some ST), cross the KG-SA road and take ST back towards Alma. Alma ST descent, left into Long Gully, Bunjil, Boomers tracks and back to the KG-SA road, not far from the shop. All up, around 50k.

I'd love to get rid of the Cherry Tree section, and find an alternative to the E-YG section from Gills to Clintons Rd. Any clues? Also, I'm yet to explore the Skyline tracks, which may be useful as it's closer to where I live (Castella). Sometone told me you enter near some pine trees.

Anyway, stop and say hello if you're out there on a weekend - I ride a Jet 9 or Ti 29er hardtail, and tend to ride in the arvo if it's not too hot. PM me anyone who'd like to go exploring.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi T_D, that's a decent loop you've got.

As far as I know there's currently no way to avoid E-YG between Gills and Clintons, and if you head down Flat Rock there's no good way to get back.

There are other tracks you might like to use, that you may or may not know of. If you've a chance to head out in the arvo some day I can meet you at the shop or at Skyline.


----------



## tumble_downs (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks Cowpat. I'll let you know next time I'm up there - I'm particularly keen on seeing the Skyline tracks. I occassionally ride from my place up the Old Kinglake Rd and across Buttermans track along a few roads to the shop, so it would be good if there was some decent singletrack a little closer. I'll also try to make it out to some of these morning rides now that the days are getting warmer.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

tumble_downs said:


> ...but I ride east along the Eltham-YG Rd and turn left into Clintons. ....I wish I could work out a way of going both.


If you're doing that trek along E-YG road (which one day will have ST alongside it hopefully), don't turn left at Clintons. Or rather, veer off E-YG road at Clintons, but then turn right about 20m later and follow what I'm guessing is old E-YG road parrallel to E-YG road for about 50m, then you'll notice a ST head off down the embankment to your left and head through some parklands, over a broken concrete bridge, then onto Happy Valley track.

Ride up Happy Valley track about (help me here guys) 1km - you'll pass a bit of ST on your left before this - it's where you'll eventually come out. So at about 1km, you'll see a track off to your left, which immediately goes through the creekbed and up the other side. Follow this, along the fenceline, past the bottom of the One Tree Hill track, then you'll start the climbing portion of the Rob Roy ST.

Once at the top (near the gate at the end of Rob Roy Rd) the track then heads back down, past the top of the hillclimb road, and along some equally awesome ST back down to Happy Valley track (the exit you passed earlier) You'll know you're on the right track here if, at some point on the way down, you ride through a mass scattering of scallop shells.

So that makes a nice loop that gets in al of the Rob Roy stuff. At least, all of it I know of. I'm wondering if there's some stuff east of Happy Valley I don't know of.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Cowpat, what is going to happen with the Skyline trails? Havn't been there since autumn and I imagine it's getting seriously overgrown. Rang Errol a week or so ago and he hasn't been in there either but is planning to - from about now onwards.
I'd actually been planning a ride at St A. this afternoon with a few guys, though it looks like I'm going to run out of time, and it's quite warm... So I think I will ride Silvan instead (around 5 or 6pm...)

So you got rid of the Dos Niner Tumble_Downs?


----------



## tumble_downs (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks NP, I'm familiar with these tracks, but haven't ridden them in that configuration, so I'll make it a must do next time.

Hud, you remember people (or bikes) pretty well. Yep, the Dos Niner was sold and I had a ti frame made by XACD, the Chinese company that makes frames for Carver and some other smallish companies (Voodoo as well I think). I sent them the geometry of a large Lynskey Ridgeline, they sent me a CAD drawing, I paid and had a new frame in 2 weeks. Bargain priced, very light, and so far, not a problem. 

With regards to being overgrown, I was amazed at how much growth there's been on some of the trails since I was last there - 6 or so weeks ago. The trails are still there, but the grass is so long alongside them you don't get a clear idea of what's coming up - a little disconcerting.

Post a note you're all going for an early ride next time - I'd be keen to tag along and pick up a little more local knowledge.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Hud said:


> Cowpat, what is going to happen with the Skyline trails?


Well I may not be the best person to ask...but I'm waiting for the Kinglake National Park Master Plan to be released (was due October) to see how/if they might fit in somehow.


----------



## tumble_downs (Sep 4, 2008)

*Ride this Saturday?*

Forecast looks good at the moment (21c) but who knows what may happen between now & then. I'll be going out for a decent ride if anyone's interested.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow ... this thread's been quiet. Heading out there in the early AM tomorrow. Prob start from the shop at 8am if anyone's keen.

It will be a totally underwhelming ride of course. Victorian style.


----------



## tumble_downs (Sep 4, 2008)

I rode around Kinglake & Steels Creek this arvo - sorry I couldn't make it this morning. I have been there a lot lately though. It's good to see all the work being done with timber, stone etc. in some of the wet areas. Thanks to whoever's done that work. Can anyone tell me abut the tracks of the "other" side of the Happy Vallet track? There's one almost directly opposite one of the Rob Roy descents (tough climb), but it kind of just petered out unless I missed something.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

That one (if I'm thinking of the same one as you) takes you up to a dirt hump which you ride over and then follow the firetrail which will bring you out near the gate at the end of O'Sheas road. Straight up the hill from there will take you to the very top of One Tree Hill (Don't try it, very steep) Left from that point will take you back to Happy Valley Track, not far from the original creek crossing up to Rob Roy Hill.

There are no singletracks to speak of on that side of the hill.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes it kinda just peters out after the tough climb. A rough trail heads to the vehicular track that goes down to Happy Valley just south of the Bus Shelter.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Heading out to Smiths Gully store tomorrow (saturday) to do my first ride in the area in ages.
Will be arriving at around 8:30 if anyone wants to come along. 40km ride.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Andrew is planning a ride with some of the Croydon riders.. leaving the store @ 8:30 also


----------



## tumble_downs (Sep 4, 2008)

This has been posted on the Kinglake Ranges News website. Does anyone know where the track is intended?

_Parks Victoria in conjunction with You Yang's Mountain bike club are working on the development of the Kinglake mountain bike track located in Kinglake National Park.

The new proposed track is just over 1.8km long with a 300 metre vertical descent. An onsite meeting was recently held with volunteers to mark out the proposed track. The next stage of the project will be formalising agreements and then constructing the remaining obstacles along the track._

Sounds like it may be a downhill style track, but woukld still be great if it could be worked in with the existing network.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't have any news on it but I'm guessing it'll be the rebuilding of the Bowden Spur DH track. Awesome to hear that YYMTB might be doing the work.

http://www.rotorburn.com/forums/sho...ng-facility.&p=2299428&viewfull=1#post2299428


----------



## trueblue02 (Jul 26, 2009)

It does sound like the downhill track, however, I was curious to read a little while ago that Parks Vic are considering a XC mtb circuit. This is to be located off Marshalls Rd in an area which is currently regenerating paddock and some bush. It's steep but has potential to offer some interesting riding. It's right next to the Everard Track currently used by many of us and close to Rifle Range Reserve and the whole network of Smiths Gully tracks. Check out the draft Kinglake NP management plan which is listed on the Parks Vic website under the Kinglake NP area.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh is that on the right hand side of Marshalls road going up? We were up near the gate at the start of Everard fire road once and some rangers came out of the gate into that property. I wondered what the go was with that bit of land, as you say its regenerating paddocks. A nice spot for trails alright!


----------



## trueblue02 (Jul 26, 2009)

Yep that's the spot. Last time I was up there I saw some contractors working in there. I was going to cut through and try a trail which seems to go down to Buttermans Track, but wasn't sure if I'd be welcome. Parks Vic have done a lot of planting in there recently. It would be a good spot for some XC tracks, easily accessible by car and located in amongst other tracks if you want to make it a longer ride. We'll see what happens...


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

trueblue02 said:


> Yep that's the spot. Last time I was up there I saw some contractors working in there. I was going to cut through and try a trail which seems to go down to Buttermans Track, but wasn't sure if I'd be welcome. Parks Vic have done a lot of planting in there recently. It would be a good spot for some XC tracks, easily accessible by car and located in amongst other tracks if you want to make it a longer ride. We'll see what happens...


There are a couple of trails that head down towards Buttermans Track but both end up at locked gates with very prominent "Private Property - Do Not Enter" signs! One of these trails, Watsons Creek Track, starts as a fire road but becomes much narrower along its length. This looks as though it will be the proposed XC circuit contained in the Kinglake Management Plan. Would be good if this was extended to form a loop rather than a point to point trail. 
There seems to be a lot of work being done in that regeneration area as I have often seen rangers/contractors doing replanting and fencing off of what looks like old mine shafts.


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

Did a loop out at Smiths Gully / St Andrews on Friday - shop, Rob Roy, Motchells, etc. Trails great as per usual. 

However, the shop trail heading into Buldwij reserve had about 10 logs/branches placed across it. Obviously placed there as a deterrent. Spent some time moving them off.

Considering that there is some noise out there regarding trail access, are we going to see more of this (or worse) or was this a one off occurrence?


----------



## mudmav (May 24, 2008)

Hey gentlemen just looking for some info on the st andrews/smiths gully trails as i am thinking about going for my first ride out that way on saturday, just wondering if anyone has been riding them and what sort of nick they are in with all this rain. Also can anyone point me to a good place to start and a loop to ride about 20-30kms

Thanks in advance


----------



## tumble_downs (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Muddy,

I rode there on Saturday afternoon, and given the year we've had, they're in reasonably good condition. There is a little mud around the gullies, but it should be a little drier after this week.

The best place to start is at the Smiths Gully General Store, corner of Clintons Road and Kangaroo Ground - St Andrews Road. There are always plenty of moutain bikers parked there and you may be able to follow their lead. Generally, you'd head down the tracks that gfo along Clintons Road, and then head up Rob Roy road to the catchment area beyond the gate. The best single track is here. There's plenty more, but you may have to tag along with someone to find your way.

Good luck!


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

G'day Mudmav,

Here's a link to the Garmin Connect site. A few GPS'ed rides to get you started. These are but a handful of available 'loops' to be had.

Garmin Connect - Explore

Enjoy!


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

mudmav said:


> Hey gentlemen just looking for some info on the st andrews/smiths gully trails as i am thinking about going for my first ride out that way on saturday, just wondering if anyone has been riding them and what sort of nick they are in with all this rain. Also can anyone point me to a good place to start and a loop to ride about 20-30kms
> 
> Thanks in advance


I'm thinking of going there Sat early, will be a group of 4 of varied experience/speed riders if you want to tag along. Haven't worked out a route yet but 2 1/2 - 3 hours is the aim.
I don't know the trails well, but have ridden there a few times now.

Chris

PS roughly this route - Smiths Gully by mikky9 at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I was out there a couple of weeks ago. The trails were all pretty good, after this dry spell, they will be very good, except for the odd gully and oozing bank.

PS Mudmav I sent you a PM.

(BTW what is 'Rep Power'? I notice I have 9 but others 3 or none...?)


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

It's been very quiet on this thread!

Rode out at Smiths Gully on Wednesday afternoon with Cowpat. Bit warm but great afternoon/evening for a ride! From the shop we did Clintons, around to Motchells right through to Turnung and down Gills. (singletrack along Turnung is very overgrown!)

Along E-YG Rd then into One Tree Hill reserve at Happy Valley track. Did both loops either side of Happy Valley; up and down Rob Roy stuff on the western side and then the newer loop (steep with heaps of swichbacks) on the eastern side. 

Then up Sugarloaf trail past the dam and did longer loop up to Ridge Rd. Down ridge Rd, up Alma and along Long Gully to Boomers. Lap of Boomers and back to shop. 

Apart from one sideall tear (mine!), it was a great ride!


----------



## tumble_downs (Sep 4, 2008)

Sounds very much like my loop Jossa. I agree about Turnung - I don't think it gets ridden much. I've been there on a Saturday afternoon and been covered in spider webs going through it, so I must have been the first for the day.

The newer track of the Happy Valley track is very steep and difficult. I really need to be at my best to make it without putting a foot down. Hopefully it'll get easier as it beds in.


----------



## earthwindnwater (Feb 8, 2012)

We have been meaning to go and checkout Smiths Gully / St Andrews.

Does anyone have a GPX file of the trails. I run a Megellan Triton on my bars. Makes life very easy.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm curious. I thought there was very little growth along the turnung track. Or is it just some spiky bushes making life difficult?

Speaking of things being overgrown there is a Parks sanctioned maintainence day at Silvan this saturday. A good way to see the trail locations and do your bit for a good cause. 
Details on Rotorburn in the watering hole section.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hud said:


> I'm curious. I thought there was very little growth along the turnung track. Or is it just some spiky bushes making life difficult?
> 
> Speaking of things being overgrown there is a Parks sanctioned maintainence day at Silvan this saturday. A good way to see the trail locations and do your bit for a good cause.
> Details on Rotorburn in the watering hole section.


Bigger, if i wasn't on call i would be there with bells on.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> Or is it just some spiky bushes making life difficult?


A few weeks ago out there with Waldog, there were heaps of those purple flower thistles alongside the Ridge Rd singletrack, right at points where you're at the highest speed and can't really avoid you're arm/hand bashing into them.

We all arrived at the bottom with bleeding, itchy arms, and I copped a thistle under my index fingernail. Had to stop for that one ... agonising.

Anyway, thinking of heading out there tomorrow morning. Last ride before the Otway shorty probably. Not looking forward to it - I've felt leg-tired all week for some reason.


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll probably be out there too tomorrow morning. Waiting on final approval from the boss sometime this evening!!!!!!


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Anyone interested in a ride this Sunday morning at St Andrews? I haven't ridden out there for ages but I'm keen for a ride to change it up from my usual You Yangs blast. I didn't have my gps last time and got a bit lost, at least this time I'll be able to find my way back even if I can't find all the good trails.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Alias Pauly said:


> Anyone interested in a ride this Sunday morning at St Andrews? I haven't ridden out there for ages but I'm keen for a ride to change it up from my usual You Yangs blast. I didn't have my gps last time and got a bit lost, at least this time I'll be able to find my way back even if I can't find all the good trails.


I might be up for this mate, will let you know closer to the time.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Alias Pauly said:


> Anyone interested in a ride this Sunday morning at St Andrews?


Bummer - will be doing the Otway shorty Sat morning and heading back on Sunday midday.

FWIW the tracks out there are currently spectacular, as usual. Sunday gone I was out there by myself (first time I've ridden the area solo actually) and finally saw cars racing on the Rob Roy hillclimb track. I'd first known of the track as a kid in Canberra and they would occasionally show events held there on Sat morning's "Wild World of Sports" (god I loved that show). Finally, after about 4yrs of riding past the top gate, I heard in the distance the sound of open exhaust engines revving to the max. By the time I got to the gate there were 3 other riders watching, and I stayed on chatting to the marshal for about 25mins. Mostly vintage cars coming up the track, including one 30's - 40's open wheeler V8 driven by a crazy old coot who lost it at the top, fishtailing and braking all the way to the gate, with a grin from ear to ear. I had retreated to behind a large tree along with the marshal.

Anyway, enjoy the ride. Be sure to include Ridge Rd, but watch for thistles at about handlebar height right when you're at your fastest, and the ruts at the bottom are particularly unnerving.


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

Alias Pauly said:


> Anyone interested in a ride this Sunday morning at St Andrews? I haven't ridden out there for ages but I'm keen for a ride to change it up from my usual You Yangs blast. I didn't have my gps last time and got a bit lost, at least this time I'll be able to find my way back even if I can't find all the good trails.


Yeah, I think I'll be out there too. Details?


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

A few photos from a couple of weeks ago to whet people's appetite!!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Cool as! we are heading out there monday!


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

jossa said:


> Yeah, I think I'll be out there too. Details?


I'm going to give it a miss tomorrow, the weather is looking pretty dodgy. It's a long way for me to drive if the weather's no good, I'll try again some time next month..


----------



## ndc (Apr 4, 2012)

Anyone riding out in this area this Good Friday? I've never been and would love to follow someone's lead, if willing.

I'm still fairly new to off-road (2+ months now) but not new to cycling (6+ years). I've been riding every weekend (Lysterfield, Candlebark, Yarra Flats, Stromlo [ACT], Majura Pines [ACT]) and I'll give almost anything a go!


----------



## scalpel2007 (Apr 22, 2007)

Guys are there any maps on Garmin connect ?


----------



## pfullarton (May 1, 2012)

Hi all,

I only heard about the tracks at StA the other day on Rotorburn, was pointed to this thread which I have just read in its entirety! Looks like there is a good group of people using the track, however I have noticed that in the last few months there have been no posts by Hud or anyone riding there anymore? Any particular reason? Would hate to be excited about going only to hear that that they aren't rideable anymore. I live in Eltham and am keen for a ride.


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

pfullarton said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I only heard about the tracks at StA the other day on Rotorburn, was pointed to this thread which I have just read in its entirety! Looks like there is a good group of people using the track, however I have noticed that in the last few months there have been no posts by Hud or anyone riding there anymore? Any particular reason? Would hate to be excited about going only to hear that that they aren't rideable anymore. I live in Eltham and am keen for a ride.


Trails are definitely still used and are always in good nick.


----------



## earthwindnwater (Feb 8, 2012)

@pfullarton, I still haven't gotten out there myself. I have been meaning to for quite a while. Yet I think my St Andrews trip will have to wait another few weeks, as last weekend a group of us rode up at Mt Buller. Had an awesome day's riding. This weekend we are off to the You Yangs, then the following weekend I am hoping to squeeze in another day at Buller before it snows too much.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm still here. Been busy with getting married and moving house etc. I actually rode to Kinglake via Everard fireroad a week or two ago. A great training ride starting from the smiths gully store.


----------



## scalpel2007 (Apr 22, 2007)

Any st A rides coming up soon?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

It's safe to say there'll be many folk out there pretty much every weekend. But it does seem the number of organised rides here is dropping off a little. Maybe Hud was the glue that held us all together and since he went and found love this thread's become a bit of a ghost town 

With_the_band and I were out there on Sunday for a decent lap-o-the trails. For the first time we decided to park at the bottom of Ridge Rd - the theory being that you get to end the ride on the endorphin high of a wicked descent, rather than a gut busting climb back to the SGGS.

Our loop took us up Alma, along LG road to 5ways, up LG rd to the entrance to Bunjil from that side. Havent ridden this in years and wanted to check out how the trail work we did near Panton Hill was holding up. Have to say it seems to be doing its job with the rain since. All the plants are still in the ground, the rocks are in place, the drain pipes are draining, and once PV finish it of with their proposed crushed rock, it'll be mint.

We rode Bunjil to the mineshafts, back onto LG rd, 5ways again, up Broadacres, along Clinton to Rob Roy, down to Happy, then the new stuff on the west side - my first time on this, had to walk to top but the ride down was Mega awesome.

Down Happy, cross EYG to Mitchells climb, which now seems to incorporate Huds section by default. Up to top of Ridge, then down to cars. 

Crossed paths with on 5 other riders. Quiet morning. 28km according to phone. Tough riding out there ... always is.

Knackered for rest of day, happily watched Cats take the Dees at Kardinia from the couch all arvo.

Would love to build a creek side trail along EYG rd to extend this loop another 5-10 km by incorporating Motchalls and Gilles .. prob more than 10 actually since it would add the Rob Roy climb. But I've been saying that for years ... should just shovel up and do it.


----------



## Shells (Jan 13, 2011)

The Rides will happen again...one day...
Yes this is Hud posting under my wifes login...Is this an example of my domestication??


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Shells said:


> Yes this is Hud posting under my wifes login...Is this an example of my domestication??


No, it's just plain odd ... go turn on your own computer or grab your own smartphone!! 

Hey we never had a Buller Bucks weekend. I think we should use that as an excuse once summer returns and the lifts re-open.

Until then though ... we really should go ride out at Smiths Gully sometime. Given how little you seem to have been riding, we'll never be closer to each other in fitness


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

nuclear_powered said:


> ... wanted to check out how the trail work we did near Panton Hill was holding up. Have to say it seems to be doing its job with the rain since. All the plants are still in the ground, the rocks are in place, the drain pipes are draining, and once PV finish it of with their proposed crushed rock, it'll be mint.


Update:

Was out that way today buying a weeping grevillea for our front yard. Took Sally to see the work we had done and discovered some more rock has been delivered and laid out over the 'bridge'. Whoever did the section between the two drainage pipes must be very skilled at jigsaw puzzles because the rocks are tightly packed and super flat across there. Impressive.


----------



## scalpel2007 (Apr 22, 2007)

Anyone up for a ride this Sunday early ?


----------



## Chopliker (Jan 14, 2012)

Got introduced to the smith gully loop today thanks to the brother inlaw, was a true test for my fitness due to the lack of regular riding and the drizzley rain we had this morning. Wouldn't have been as bad if it wasn't for the fact that there had been some track grooming recently... Let's say it was a little greasy and sticky! Still we had a blast and really enjoyed the challenge of playing in the mud, but look forward for the tracks to dry out and the new sections to firm up. The brother inlaw also tells me that's just the tip of the iceberg so can't wait to explore the rest of what St Andrews has to offer.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow, I really find it surprising that nothing has been posted here since May!!

N_P and I headed out to the General Store today and did a loop. Loving the work that has been done out the back of the shop and Boomers, just makes things much tidier and lots more flow. Lots of overgrowth on the trails further from the shop, especially the bottom of Ridge road, couldn't even see the trail in places.

Thanks to the trail workers, I hope to join you in the not to distant future

Tops spin today, very much enjoyed it, such a great place to ride.


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyone up for a ride out at SG this Sunday?


----------

